# 4th IR:  OOC Thread



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

Due to input from the IR proper, I must now ask that everyone select what powers they control.

  Here are the powers that may be taken:

  (the former Free Nations of Faerun)

  The Chosen of Mystra
  The Seven Sisters
  Neverwinter
  Waterdeep
  The Lord's Alliance
  The elves of Ardeep Forest
  Luruar (Silverymoon, Mithril Hall, Citadel Adbar, Citadel Fellbar, Sundabar, Everlund, Deadsnows, Jalanthar)
  Nesme
  The Treants and their allies in the High Forest
  Aglarond
  Rashemen
  The Church of Mystra

  (the former Dauntless)

  The Sharn
  The Faerie of Faerun
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun
  Evermeet
  Evereska
  The Ffolk of the Moonshaes
  The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes
  Luiren
  The Halflings of the Chondalwood
  The Dwarves of the North
  The Dwarves of the Moonsea
  The Dwarves of the Old South
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift
  The Dwarves of the Shining South
  The Enlightened Gnomes of Evermeet
  The Church of Torm the True
  The Church of Helm the Watcher
  The Church of Oghma the Binder

  (the Moonsea League)

  Zhentil Keep
  Melvaunt
  Hillsfar
  Mulmaster
  The Zhentarim
  The Church of Shar
  The Church of Cyric

  (the Free Peoples)

  Cormyr
  Sembia
  The Dalelands
  The elves of Cormanthor
  The elves of the Vast
  The dwarves of the Vast
  Tantras
  The Knights of Myth Drannor
  The Church of Chauntea
  The Church of Selune

  (independents up for grabs)

  Dambrath (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
  The Goblins of the North (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
  The Orcs of the Moonsea (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
  The Goblins of the Moonsea (which has defected from the Meritocracy)

  The Orcs of the Old South
  The Goblins of the Old South
  The Orcs of the Shining South
  The Goblins of the Shining South

  The Phaerimm
  The Humanoids of the Underdark
  The Illithid of the Underdark
  The Drow of the Underdark

  The Drow of Cormanthor
  Nimbral Isle
  The Nelanther Isles
  Lantan Isle

  Icewind Dale
  The Silver Marches
  The North (west of Anauroch)
  Neverwinter Forest (good)
  The High Forest (neutral)
  The Misty Forest (good)
  Trollback Forest (evil)
  The Forest of Wyrms (evil)
  The Reaching Woods (good)
  The Forest of Tethyr (good)
  The Forest of Mir (evil)
  The Chondalwood (good)
  The Jungles of Chult (neutral)
  The Black Jungle (neutral)
  The Mhair Jungle (neutral)
  The Frozen Forest (neutral)
  The Tortured Land
  Thar
  The Border Forest (good)
  The Rawlinswoods (neutral)
  The Forest of Lether (neutral)
  Sossal
  Raven's Bluff

  The People of the Hordelands
  The Kingdom of the Ice Queen (the Great Glacier) (evil)

  The Continent of Zakhara (may be claimed as one power)

  The Unseelie of Faerun

  Any other place or people not mentioned, but worth mentioning

  (note that forests make excellent staging grounds for assaults against neighboring nations held by your enemies)

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK HAS CONTROL OF:

  (Imaskari) (nobody else may claim these countries)

  Mulhorand
  Damara
  Narfell
  Murghom
  Semphar

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE HAS CONTROL OF:

  (The Cult of the Dragon / Athian Invaders) (nobody else may claim these countries)

  Nightflower (Westgate and the Night Masks)
  The Giant's Plain 
  The Shining Plain
  Turmish
  The Vilhon Reach
  Chondath
  Sespech
  The Akanal

  - - -

  JANOS HAS CONTROL OF:

  (The Alliance of the Phoenix) (nobody else may claim these countries)

  The City of Shade
  Thay
  Halruaa

  - - -

  MELKOR HAS CONTROL OF:

  (House Karanok) (nobody else may claim these countries)

  Chessenta
  Threskel
  Unther
  The Chromatic Dragons of Faerun
  The Church of Tiamat
  House Karanok

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE HAS CONTROL OF:

  (The Meritocracy) (nobody else may claim these countries)

  Chult
  Samarach
  Thindol
  Tashalar
  The Border Kingdoms
  Shaareach and the western Shaar
  Calimshan
  Tethyr
  Amn
  The Western Heartlands                               
  Baldur's Gate
  Luskan
  Procampur                           
  Impiltur
  Vaasa
  The Great Dale
  Thesk
  Ashanath
  Thazalhar

  - - -

  SOLLIR HAS CONTROL OF:

  (The Dark Crusaders) (nobody else may claim these countries)

  Var the Golden
  Ulgarth
  Estagund
  Veldorn
  All of the Eastern Shaar
  The Forest of Amtar
  Lapaliiya


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

In this case, I will claim Zakhara!

If it is needed, I will post more info about the power they have.


Edena, Like, william, I would like to know if there is anything I can do to help you. You should not suffer under this game.

A Further note : I will be gone from thursday night 2 am till friday night 2 am, and will probarly get no sleep in that time, so I will be unavailable for a good deal of friday too. I'm going to disneyland, to celebrate the ned of my high school carreer (the dutch equivalent at least, VWO)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

Edena, another question (if I'm annoying and ask too much, just say ) 

How will conquest be based? 
Primarily on the ower of the powers you control?
Or on the strategies you use?

Also, will it be possible to claim more than one power if it stays uncontested?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

RULING:

  To Timothy goes Zakhara.  

  I am breaking Zakhara down as follows:

  The Four Cities of the Heart
  The Eight Cities of the North
  The Six Cities of the Pantheon
  The Five Cities of the Pearl 
  The Four Cities of the Ancients
  The Domains of the Corsairs

  As of the moment, Timothy has control of all of these areas.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

I shall ask for Evermeet,  The Enlightened Gnomes of Evermeet, and Neverwinter Forest, if I may


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

How will conquest be based? 

  FROM EDENA

  That is not yet determined, because the rules are changing.  The appearance of the Red Death has changed everything.

  Primarily on the power of the powers you control?
  Or on the strategies you use?

  FROM EDENA

  That power may be able to alter drastically, so I would not start conquests yet.
  Strategies?  Yes indeed.  But what strategies that can be used, will change if the world of Toril changes.

  Also, will it be possible to claim more than one power if it stays uncontested?

  FROM EDENA:

  Yes


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 25, 2003)

As long as no one else objects I wish to claim the following.

(the former Free Nations of Faerun)
The Treants and their allies in the High Forest
Rashemen

(the former Dauntless)

The Faerie of Faerun

(the Free Peoples)

The elves of Cormanthor
The elves of the Vast

(independents up for grabs)

The Misty Forest (good)
The Reaching Woods (good)
The Forest of Tethyr (good)
The Chondalwood (good)
The Border Forest (good)

The Unseelie of Faerun

Edit-Removed Neverwinter Forest for Tokiwong


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

You may indeed, Tokiwong!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

And these forests and others, go to Kalanyr.  Unless contested!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 25, 2003)

And being the idiot that I am and claiming the High Forest Treants but not the High Forest may I switch The Misty Forest for the Hight Forest, please Edena ?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

I'll wait for claiming anything else until the people who haven't claimed anything find something.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah, great, just what I wanted to know. Thx edena!
One small thing though, One of the 8 cities of the north is the capitol of the domains of the corsairs (hawa). So I presume Hawa is a part of the domains and the 8 cities of the north will be referred to as the 7 cities of the north?

Well, I'm off to bed. If nobody else takes control of Luiren, Dambrath or Nimbral, I will. But tese clamims can easily be contested.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 25, 2003)

Edena, would it be a correct assumption that any unlisted churches are available for claiming? 

If so I wish to claim

The Church of Mielikki
The Church of Silvanus
The Church of Rillifane Ralithil


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 25, 2003)

> Dambrath (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
> King Obold and the Orcs of the North (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
> The Goblins of the North (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
> The Orcs of the Moonsea (which has defected from the Meritocracy)
> The Goblins of the Moonsea (which has defected from the Meritocracy)




 I guess I became too powerful too soon for the game to be properly balanced. We wouldn't want an inverted "Forrester situation" like we had in the 3rd IR, so I guess the decision is for everybody's best. It is a bitter thing, though, to see my empire falling apart trough no fault of my own. 


I will rise again! From death's door I stab at thee!


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

I, Bugbear, do hearby claim the following powers:

The Enlightened Gnomes of Evermeet(Relocated to the Silver Marches)
The Church of Torm the True
The Church of Helm the Watcher
The Church of Oghma the Binder
The Sharn
The Drow of Cormanthor
Icewind Dale
The Silver Marches

And if no one else claims them, the Goblins of the north.  I think they are ready for civilization   This one I'm more than willing to negotiate on.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 25, 2003)

I'll claim the Metallic and Gem Dragons by now. To claim anything else I'd need to speak before with William and Kalanyr.

Is this the right place to express my appreciation of the game so far?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

you can have the rest Bugbear, but I would like those three... you would hold the majority in territory


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *you can have the rest Bugbear, but I would like those three... you would hold the majority in territory  *




I'll surrender the Isles of Evermeet and Everska to you, but I want to keep the Gnomes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

I never had Evereska...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

So I'll give it to you, it's elvish, it should be yours...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

Bugbear why don't we divide the gnomes between us, you get 2500, and I get 2500?  If you really want them... they would still be within Dauntless lands.. right?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

Alright Bugbear, you get the gnomes, I will take Everska, Evermeet, and the Forests of Neverwinter , if it is not taken the Church of Corellon and Church of Eiliestraee as well


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

agreed


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tokiwong's Final Claim*

Everska
Evermeet
Neverwinter Forest
Church of Corellon
Church of Eiliestraee


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd like to claim the following areas. They are all near or within other major territories of mine and are all vitally strategical for me. Getting these areas would (together with my severe losses in peripheral areas) consolidate my borders nicely.


Priority 1:
The Jungles of Chult (neutral)
The Black Jungle (neutral)
The Mhair Jungle (neutral)
The Forest of Mir (evil)


Priority 2:
Trollback Forest (evil)
The Nelanther Isles
The Forest of Wyrms (evil)
Lantan Isle


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 25, 2003)

If nobody has problems, I'd also take Cormyr and the Dalelands.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

FROM EDENA_OF_NEITH

  First of all, I want to say to all of you:  you are my friends.
  No matter what happens, you are my friends.
  This IR is going to be rough ... a lot of you are going to be plastered, and things will happen that you will think are profoundly unfair to you ... I am not trying to hurt or ruin things for you, my friends.
  It's just that this IR is ... this IR.  It is not the 3rd IR.  It won't go like the 3rd IR.  The coming of the Red Death has changed all the rules, and there is some likelihood that DRASTIC changes in how things work in Toril are about to occur.
  The ENTIRE IR situation, IC, is EXTREMELY fluid - the whole reality could change violently.

  We do not have a map of Toril.  I cannot give you a map.  I tried to describe things on my other thread in this forum.
  Please understand that this will cause a great deal of confusion (they are attacking from where, against whom?)  Please remember that this IR, like all the IRs, is meant as just plain fun (the first IR was inane, wacky, silly fun!)
  Even if this IR is darker than the others, it is still meant as fun.


  Now ... here are the current dispositions of your claims.
  Obviously, this is subject to change.
  PLs are subject to change.  If you have a grip concerning the PL of your countries, tell me please.

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN (Aluire of Dairden)

  Books describing all the monsters and monstrous races of Faerun (as seen by those who use the term monster.) A glossary of all the varied races, peoples, and assorted curiosities of the Realms.

  No claims

  - - -

  BUGBEAR (Hannover Fist: human 15th level Diviner/ 10th Level Loremaster.  Alignment Lawful Neutral)

  Books detailing the demihuman and humanoid races, their cultures, their histories, and all their idiosycracies.

  Icewind Dale (PL 2)
  The Silver Marches (PL 4)
  The Enlightened Gnomes (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Torm the True (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Oghma the Binder (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Sharn (PL 25) (The Dauntless)

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK (Gustav: Gustave the Phoenix, Dragon, Sword, Dagger: Fighter 10 / Iron Knight 9)

  Books on military tactics and strategy, involving mundane, magical, terrestrial, extraplanar, and other situations; much concentration on attack strategies, and explanations of previously little known (or unknown) weaknesses in standing defenses, defensive tactics, and defensive spells.

  Mulhorand (PL 15) (Imaskari Empire)
  Damara (PL 10) (Imaskari Empire)
  Narfell (PL 5) (Imaskari Empire)
  Murghom (PL 3) (Imaskari Empire)
  Semphar (PL 4) (Imaskari Empire)
  Knights of the Shield (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Iron Throne (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Rundeen (PL 2) (Ally)
  The Twisted Rune (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Churches of the Mulhorandi Pantheon (PL 15)

  - - -

  DEEL SUROOL (Character unknown)

  Books on gaming, games, gambling, how to win all manner of games, and how to win at gambling.

  No claims

  - - -

  MR. DRACO (Tanirth Daiwo)

  No claims

  - - -

  FESTY DOG (Seamus Campbell, he's a neutral good Bard 10 / Weightless Foot Ninja 5)

  Books on the true history of Faerun, including the histories of poorly understood (or not understood at all) races such as the phaerimm and sharn, and civilizations such as Netheril, Imaskari, and Arvaandar.

  Candlekeep (PL 14) (Free Nations of Faerun)
  The Heralds (PL 6) (The Dauntless)

  - - -

  FORRESTER (Character unknown)

  Books on the evil nature of elves, the horrific history of elves, the utter lack of value of elven culture and elves in general.  Books advocating the enslavement and/or extermination of elves.

  No claims

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE (Character unknown)

  Books relating the Coming Doom, Impending Armaggedon, the extinction of whole races, the enslavement of all others.

  (The Cult of the Dragon, Dragon-Kings of Athas)

  The Cult of the Dragon (PL 8) (Cult)
  The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 9) (Cult)
  The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun) (PL 5) (Cult Ally)
  Nightflower (Westgate and the Night Masks) (PL 5) (Cult Ally)
  The Giant's Plain (PL 3) (Cult Occupied)
  The Shining Plain (PL 3) (Cult Occupied)
  Turmish (PL 3) (Cult Occupied)
  The Vilhon Reach (PL 5) (Cult Occupied)
  Chondath (PL 5) (Cult Occupied)
  Sespech (PL 3) (Cult Occupied)
  The Akanal (PL 3) (Cult Occupied)
  The Dragon Kings of Athas (PL 8) (Athian Invaders)
  The Thri-Kreen of Athas (PL 5) (Athian Invaders)
  The Undead of Athas (PL 3) (Athian Invaders)
  The Armies of Athas (PL 3) (Athian Invaders)

  - - -

  INEZ HULL (Orinil the Spymaster)

  Books containing top secret information concerning certain nations and peoples, given to those with the money to pay for them.

  The Sharn (PL 25)

  - - -

  JANOS AUDRON (Janos, Lich Necromancer 5 / Red Wizard 10 / Archmage 5)

  Books concerning the fundamental nature of the Weave and Shadow Weave, Mystra and Shar.

  The City of Shade (PL 14) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  Thay (PL 15) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  Halruaa (PL 15) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  The Church of Azuth (PL 4)
  The Church of Kossuth (PL 3)
  Church of Shar (PL 5)

  - - -

  KALANYR (Arkanyl)

  Books containing magical lore, privileged magical lore, spells, rare and very rare spells, privileged spells, and all manner of magical lore stolen/bought/bribed from mages Faerun-wide.

  Rashemen (PL 8) (The Dauntless)
  The Faerie of Faerun (PL 10) (The Dauntless)
  The Treants and their allies in the High Forest (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The High Forest (PL 2)
  The elves of Cormanthor (PL 2) (The Free Peoples)
  The elves of the Vast (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Misty Forest (good) (PL 1)
  The Reaching Woods (good) (PL 1)
  The Forest of Tethyr and it's elves (good) (PL 5)
  The Chondalwood (good) (PL 1)
  The Border Forest (good) (PL 1)
  The Church of Mielikki (PL 3)
  The Church of Silvanus (PL 3)
  The Church of Rillifane Ralithil (PL 3)

  - - -

  LICHTENHART (Krysophrenos the Gold Dragon)

  Books that are Gazateers of the Realms, detailing the nations, peoples, cultures, geography, and other details of Faerun.

  Cormyr (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Dalelands (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Shadowdale (PL 2) (The Free Peoples)
  The Knights of Myth Drannor (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Tyr (PL 3)
  The Church of Ilmater (PL 3)

  - - -

  MELKOR (Character unknown)

  (House Karanok)

  Chessenta (PL 5) (Core Nation of House Karanok)
  Threskel (PL 3) (Karanok occupied)
  Unther (PL 2) (Karanok occupied)
  The Chromatic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) 
  Church of Beshaba, Maid of Misfortune (PL 3)
  House Karanok (PL 7)
  Church of Ghaundaur the Elder Elemental Evil (PL 3)
  Church of Loviatar Our Lady of Pain (PL 5)
  Church of Moander the Darkbringer (PL 7)
  Church of Tempus (PL 5)
  Church of Talos the Destroyer (PL 3)
  The Church of Tiamat (PL 3)

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE (Alarah Gomenei)

  Books discussing economics, how economic systems work, the history of economics, and how economics interact with politics.

  Chult (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Samarach (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Thindol (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Tashalar (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  The Border Kingdoms (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  Shaareach and the western Shaar (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  Calimshan (PL 13) (The Meritocracy)
  Tethyr (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Amn (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  The Western Heartlands (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Baldur's Gate (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Skullport (3) (The Meritocracy)
  Luskan (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Procampur (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  Impiltur (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Vaasa (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  The Great Dale (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Thesk (PL 6) (The Meritocracy)
  Ashanath (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Thazalhar (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  The Nelanther Isles (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  The Jungles of Chult (neutral) (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Black Jungle (neutral) (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Mhair Jungle (neutral) (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Forest of Mir (evil) (PL 6) (The Meritocracy)
  Church of Bane the Tyrant (PL 3)

  - - -

  SOLLIR (Mirriam Dhul)

  Books advocating Infernal Worship, conversion from mortality to Infernal, Infernal Domination of Toril.

  The Infernal Legions (PL 10)
  Var the Golden (PL 8) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Ulgarth (PL 4) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Estagund (PL 4) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Veldorn (PL 6) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  All of the Eastern Shaar (PL 2) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Forest of Amtar (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Lapaliiya (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Churches of the Infernal Powers (PL 10)

  - - -

  TIMOTHY (Character unknown)

  Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Heart (PL 10)
  Zakhara - The Seven Cities of the North (PL 8)
  Zakhara - The Six Cities of the Pantheon (PL 7)
  Zakhara - The Five Cities of the Pearl (PL 5)
  Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Ancients (PL 9)
  Zakhara - Hawa and the Domains of the Corsairs (PL 7)

  - - -

  TOKIWONG (Misha Koldun:  Moon Elf Fighter 2 /Ranger 2 / Cleric 2 /Templar 15 / Divine
                                  Champion 5 / Divine Emmisary 5) 

  Books on war, war weapons, the sword, upon the philosophical nature of freedom, and the practical nature of how freedom is gained and maintained.

  Isle of Evermeet (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
  Evereska (PL 4) (The Dauntless)
  Neverwinter Forest (PL 4)
  Church of Corellon (PL 3)
  Church of Eilistraee (PL 3) (The Dauntless)

  - - -

  UVENELEI (Character unknown)

  No claims

  - - -

  VENUS (Raynar Smartface)

  Books speculating on possible inventions, on technological items already produced, and their possible effects on society and the world. An effort to portray technology in a positive light, to dream of a world made into a paradise by new inventions.

  No claims

  - - -

  WILLIAM  (Character - William, could you give his name and stats again?)

  Books about the value of tolerance, how it can lead to a better world, and how it is a better philosophy and way of life. Books about the benefits of diplomacy, mutual discussion, peace, social harmony, just and wise laws. Books about the joy of a world at peace.

  No claims

  - - -

  ZOURON (Zouron the Dark)

  Books on salvation and damnation, on magical lore, on magical healing.

  Sembia (PL 7) (The Free Peoples)

  - - -

  Some of the countries and peoples up for grabs

  Isle of Lantan (PL 3)
  Veldorn (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of the North (PL 3)
  The Dwarves of the Old South (PL 3)
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift (PL 5)
  The Gnomes of Faerun (PL 5)
  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3)
  Harpers at Berdusk (PL 4)
  Aglarond (PL 7)
  Luruar (PL 5)
  Shadowdale (PL 2)
  The Seven Sisters (PL 7)
  Chosen of Mystra (PL 10)
  Church of Mystra (PL 3)
  Dambrath (PL 14)
  The Zhentarim (PL 7)
  Zhentil Keep (PL 5)
  Waterdeep (PL 10)
  Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization (PL 3)
  The Lord's Alliance (PL 10)
  Church of Eldath of the Singing Waters (PL 3)
  Luiren (PL 6)
  Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8)
  Elves of Ardeep Forest (PL 7)
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 5)
  The Goblins of the North (PL 3)
  The Phaerimm (PL 30)
  The Arcane Brotherhood (PL 7)
  The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3)
  The Harpers at Berdusk (PL 5)
  The Illithid of Faerun (PL 5)
  The Unseelie of Faerun (PL 10)
  The Dalelands (PL 3)
  Mulmaster (PL 5)
  Hillsfar (PL 3)
  The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5)
  The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3)

  plus take a look at the first post in this thread, please.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Edena, sorry I haven't been to active yesterday and today (major tests @ school).

I'll pick countries as soon as I get back from class (about 9:20pm pacific time).

Also, if anybody knows of any powers that might fit Tanirth Daiwo as I've been playing him, please let me know


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, I'm not interested in claiming any more 'power'. I don't need nor want any of it, however, I want to fortify that which I have.

During the time in which all these claimed nations is being put under the control of these individuals, I'm simply going to fortify, rebuild, contruct, educate, plan, probe, rebuild, and reinforce the forces of my nation. The build-up of our cities into civilized fortresses, and the beginning of public services is what I necessitate.

In other words, I'd just like to start up a little further around the development of my nation, unless some surrounding nations would be interested in throwing their support around my banner.

Also, whatever remnants of the Knights of the Shield that I can gather would be something I would be interested in, and the formation of the Iron Knights would help my cause...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like to claim:

The Church of Azuth
The Church of Kossuth
The Church of Shar


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

> First of all, I want to say to all of you: you are my friends.
> No matter what happens, you are my friends.




Same to you, Edena.  Even though I may whine a bit every now and then I really appreciate you and the work that you do for us.


I think Calimshan had 13 PLs at the start of the IR, (your current list says 8) though I guess there must have been some losses in the battles the loss of more than 1/3 rd of the population seems exessive. Also, since national unity and patriotism is also a factor in determining PL perhaps the Meritocracy member states should have a few more points of PL (drugs and domination).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like to claim the Phaerimm and work on mobilizing more Fiend-transformed Dark Crusaders as well as summoned devils if possible.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

My character is *Misha Koldun (Moon Elf Fighter 2/Ranger 2/ Cleric 2/Templar 15/Divine Champion 5/ Divine Emmisary 5)* just so you know, and he rights books on war, the sword, and Freedom...

he is a Divine Champion and emmisary of Corellon


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

I am giving the Church of Shar to Melkor.
  I am increasing the PL of Calimshan.

  Sollir, your request for the phaerimm stands.
  Does anyone contest this claim?
  It must be understood - everyone - that the phaerimm are VERY EVIL, VERY POWERFUL, and they desire the COMPLETE DESTRUCTION of the surface world.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like add the Knights of Mith Drannor, Shadowdale, and the Churches of Tyr and Ilmater (and possibly also the church of Torm from Bugbear)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

Tokiwong, Lichtenhart, I have updated you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2003)

I contest sollir's grounds, only under the claim that I think that the Phaerrim should be the power base for another player, rather than an 'attache' to sollir's hoard. It would make a great deal more sense in the hands of a new player.

Also, any reaction to my above statement?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2003)

If a new player rises up and claims it, I have no qualms against claiming something else, like the Church of Asmodeus or similar I suppose.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

I am holding off on allocating the phaerimm, Sollir, Creamsteak, because they are powerful.  Sollir has claimed them ... I am curious if someone else will also do so.

  The result of your post, Creamsteak, is that the Knights of the Shield, Iron Throne, Rundeen, and Twisted Rune are going to you.
  These organizations worked in the Calimshan/Tethyr/Amn areas, and now Serpenteye controls those nations - these organizations will work to free them, work for the Imaskari Empire.

  As for the Imaskari Empire, it is fending off the troubles, and getting the plague under control.
  I was going to post concerning these things back on my main IR post, when I am through with allocating powers.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, about the Church of Shar:

Shar is worshipped in The City of Shade.
Shar is worshipped in Thay.
Shar is worshipped in Halruaa.

Shar is not worshipped in any of the Melkor controlled lands.

And instead of me getting the Church of Shar, a guy with 6 other Evil and one CN Church (Beshaba, Ghaundaur, Loviatar, Moander, Tempus, Tiamat, Talos), with conflicting goals, gets the Church of Shar.

This doesn't make a lot of sense to me...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

Agreed.
  The Church of Shar, goes to Janos.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like to claim any forces closely related to Candlekeep which aren't claimed already. I'm sure thats ok with ppl?

Also what or who are the Heralds? The name sounds pretty interesting.

Edit: And btw Edena, my PC's name is Seamus Campbell, he's a neutral good Bard 10/ Weightless Foot Ninja 5 (I can't remember whether a bard could take that PrC at after lvl 10, I think they can).


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I'd like add the Knights of Mith Drannor, Shadowdale, and the Churches of Tyr and Ilmater (and possibly also the church of Torm from Bugbear) *




I release my claim to the Church of torm to Lichtenhart.

Furthermore, Though it pains me to do so, I release my claim to the sharn to Inez Hull. That hurt to do just so you know.

I would like to add the following claims, as they are neighbors to my previous claims:

The Dwarves of the North (PL 3)
Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization (PL 3)
The Lord's Alliance (PL 10)
Luruar (PL 5)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 26, 2003)

My final claims:

Cormyr (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
The Dalelands (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
Shadowdale (PL 2) (The Free Peoples)
The Knights of Myth Drannor (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Torm the True (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Tyr (PL 3)
The Church of Ilmater (PL 3)

*The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3)
*The Harpers at Berdusk (PL 5)

I'll take the Harpers unless William wish otherwise.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Bugbear. This post was going to be a request for the Sharn, but your handing over their control is a nice touch. 




> _Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith_
> 
> *INEZ HULL (Orinil the Spymaster)
> 
> Books containing top secret information concerning certain nations and peoples, given to those with the money to pay for them.*





Pretty much sums up Orinil's realm of influence. However, his last publishing was a non-magical gazette on economics, trade and investment aimed at merchants, traders and nobles rather than Serpenteye's more academic books on economics. This gazette (and future editions) makes use of his networks extensive information base and contains a few subtle misinformations designed to manipulate markets and provide situations that Orinil's trading house can capitalise on. 

Edena, what will the Sharn require from me in return for sponsorship? Just continued information? I dont have the FRCS so I only have a rough idea about the Sharn, but one impression that I've gotten is that they are particularly mysterious and secretive.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *Thanks Bugbear. This post was going to be a request for the Sharn, but your handing over their control is a nice touch.  *




No Problem.

Though I admit I wouldn't mind that 25 PL for myself, I just didn't feel right about puting your only power in contension.

Enjoy, and don't hit me to hard


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

NOTICE:

  I am suffering from chronic fatigue and memory loss.
  There is a good possibility that I am anemic.
  I am going, tomorrow, to take a test to see whether this is true.

  Why is it likely that I am anemic, other than the chronic fatigue and memory loss?
  Because I am subject to chronic blood loss, which occurs several times each day (I am not going into the nature of the loss, or why it occurs.)

  Up until now, I have not revealed this fact, so do not ask William or anyone else why they have not divulged it.

  It is much more difficult, now, for me to do what I am doing than it was when I ran the 3rd IR.

  However, I will persevere.
  The 4th IR will continue.
  I'm a stubborn cuss if I am nothing else.

  I would daresay that most of you, in this IR, are more energetic, better DMs, and brighter than I am.
  But you are not more stubborn than I am.

  - - -

  It would appear that some of you are unfairly short of nations and peoples, while others have many nations and peoples.
  I will work to rectify this situation.
  Until I can, please work with each other, folks.

  - - -

  The Heralds are an organization that was founded after the Fall of Myth Drannor, and after all civilization collapsed in northern Faerun.
  Their purpose was to salvage all that could be salvaged, collect historical knowledge into well protected libraries, and preserve that knowledge (and those items) until civilization arose again.
  The Harpers were the working arm of the Heralds originally, actively doing the archeological work, exploring ruins, adventuring, and providing military protection to the Heralds.

  When you think of the Fall of Myth Drannor, think of the fall of Rome as it related to western Europe.  The results in northern Faerun were just about as enormous as the Fall of Rome in western Europe.
  Also, the Fall of Myth Drannor began the final decline of elves on the continent of Faerun.  After the Fall, only Evermeet remained as a truly strong elven nation.

  - - -

  You know, Festy Dog's question was a good one.
  I wish more people would ask questions like that.
  What is this nation?
  Who lives in this nation?
  What is this organization?
  Who is in this organization?

  It would bring the Forgotten Realms more alive, if those questions were asked, and answers were given, and then people would care more (or at least understand more) about the scenario, and the IR would be more fun.

  And some of you have much in the way of Realmslore:  you could answer the questions as readily as I could, or better.

  So, by all means ... ask questions (what is Chessenta like?  Who lives there?)
  And, someone take the time to answer the question, would you?

  Use this thread to do it.  I can still work on the lists while people ask and answer questions.
  Then you will know what you are running.  It will not be a name.  It will be images of people, of cities, of cultures.
  For example, ask Timothy about Zakhara.  I'm quite sure he could give you a wealth of information about Zakhara, the Land of Fate.

  Or, ask where Skullport is, and who runs it ... you might be surprised at the answers to those questions.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena just make sure you get yourself well... that is the most important thing... anyways, i think I have a decent amount of power... and I am pretty knowledgeable on Evermeet, and I will be consulting my FRCS for the rest of the stuff... so i can bring them to life more fully I suppose


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

Inez, even I am vague about the Sharn.
  I have searched futilely for Realms products that detail them.

  What is well known is that the Sharn are the supreme enemy of the phaerimm, and it is the Sharn who prevented the phaerimm from turning ALL of Faerun into one giant desert.  (Instead of one fairly big desert called Anauroch.)
  The Sharn created a magical prison around Anauroch which sealed the phaerimm in.  That prison held for over 1,500 years, but recently it broke and the phaerimm were free again.
  Why the Sharn are not acting to contain the phaerimm again is not known, considering the magnitude of the power and threat of the phaerimm.

  In the IR, the Sharn are concerned with the welfare of the surface races, and with the containment of the phaerimm.
  The Sharn are givers of advice, but they are not ominscient, and they need information from the surface - for reasons unknown they cannot abide on the surface for very long.

  They make no demands of your character, Inez.
  They do believe your character should return Pasteur, however, to the Dauntless, after they have spoken with him.

  If anyone else has information on the Sharn, could you please post it?  
  Inez and I both are curious as to what someone in the know would have to say.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

Are we claiming only places in faerun, or are we claiming the other worlds too?  Wouldn't mind hooking up with Veiled Alliance, and the Athasian Elves...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

If anyone is interested in running the Veiled Alliance, the Athian enemies of the Dragon Kings, please let me know.
  For it would seem that Athas, for good or bad, has been drawn into the mess on Toril.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

I would like the Veiled Alliance, or the Athasian tribes of Elves...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2003)

*About the Sharn:*
If I'm out of line here, I'm sure CS can delete my post, otherwise, here is the description of the Sharn from Monsters of Faerun.

Sharns embody magical chaos.  They might rule the world, if they cared, and if they could put their minds to it, but their agenda seems more sophisticated than mere rulership.
Sharns have massive, 3000 pound coiling black and silver bodies lit by continual magical flares.  They stand between 12 and 15 ft. tall.  A sharn's three heads and grinning jaws sprout from a single trunk.  No visible eyes, hair, or ears mar the smooth skin above its flaring nostrils.  To move on the ground, it drags its snakelike lower crawl.  Two massive arm-trunks flare from the sides of its body and smaller arms equipped with clawed there-digit hands.  Each of the nine small hands has multiple small eyes covering it; each of these eyes can see normally and by darkvision.
Sharns are a highly magical race.  Some scholars believe they are born of the essence of chaos itself, predating even dragons.

Stats of note:
Considered Large Aberrations
Alignment: Always Chaotic Neutral

-They naturally cast spells as part Sorcerers/part clerics, always at least in a 7/5 ratio.  This increases as their HD increases.

Hex Portal-Etheral window that the Sharn can mantain (3 at a time), they move slowly but cannot move farther than 100 ft. from it or it disappears.  A sharn can  cast spells, using it as  the main source by sticking its hand through it.
Always Hasted although one of these partial actions must be used to cast a clerical spell, the other a wizard spell (if the Sharn chooses to cast spells for the round)
Evasion
Fixed/Archtypal Shape-They can polymorph or be polymorphed/shapechanged, even by their own magic.

Organization: Solitary, pair, or parliament (4-48)

Sharn Soceity:
Sharns are not a numerous race.  Sharn soceity is a bedlam of political argument and social intrigue.  Power struggles, usually based on ideological conflicts, are a constant.  This inward-looking focus does not prevent sharns from becoming embroiled in the affairs of other species, even across the planes.  Exactly what their agenda might be in such cases is almost never obvious.

In the Realms:
The sharns fought great wars against the phaerimms, wars that helped shape Faerun, since the intersection of great sharn magics and phaerimm magics tended to change the landscape upon which the battlefields were fought, turning mountains into hills and forests into grasslands.  Eventually the sharns compromised on the phaerimm question, imprisoning them under Anauroch until they could figure out what to do with them.  Most of the elder sharns have phased out of existance, leaving young sharns who do not possess the near-omnipotence of the older sharns, and seek to understand their place in the world.
The young sharns may now take momentary interest in the activities of lesser mortals, but the race still spends the majority of its time locked in internal debates and experiments.

P.S.-I hope you're alright, Edena.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, do take a little time out for yourself.  Everyone in the IR is concerned about your well being.  Besides, we need time to work on claims and Serpenteye could try to work on that map.  (Friendly nudge)

In the next few days, I will try to post a few things that might make the IR more enjoyable.  So, Edena, take whatever time you need.  I promise I will be here. 


My Claims:

The Seven Sisters
Neverwinter
Waterdeep
The Lord's Alliance
Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization (PL 3)
The elves of Ardeep Forest 
Nesme
The Treants and their allies in the High Forest
Icewind Dale
 The North (west of Anauroch)
Nimbral Isle
Lantan Isle
The Ffolk of the Moonshaes
The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes
Church of Eldath of the Singing Waters (PL 3)
The Church of Lathander
Raven’s Bluff (Ardan’s home town.)
The Church of Tyr
The Church of Chauntea (fits in well with the Moonshaes)
The Church of Shialla
The Church of Kelemvor
The Church of Jergal
The Church of Waukeen


If you can make a good argument why your character should have a power I have claimed, make it and I will consider it.  I am up for swapping powers.    Also, please read my advice towards the end of this post.

I think Kalanyr should be given the Seelie of Faerun.  They should have a PL 10, equal to the Unseelie of Faerun.
The Unseelie do not fit his good nature. Perhaps they can be given to an underpowered evil character.  They could join any of them, just because they are fascinated by some aspect of the character.  Or for their own inscrutable reasons.  

Zouron has told me that he will not be running countries.  Therefore, Sembia (PL7)  should be assigned to the player running its neighbors, Cormyr and the Dalelands.  The Elves of Cormanthor would be a good match for this person, as might the Drow of Cormanthor.  (Edena indicated that some of the drow and elves are allying.)  I suggest that whoever is controlling the Dalelands receive the Seven Sisters, Shadowdale, The Dalelands, and other regional powers. Your armies will have to march, at least initially.  So, I think Lichtenhart should claim Sembia.  You might want to claim the Vast, which borders Sembia.  (I kind of want Ravens Bluff because I made that Ardan’s home town.  However, if you really want it, ask for it.)

Festy Dog has Candlekeep, and should also get the Church of Deneir.  Do take the Heralds and churches allied to Deneir.  If you wish, I freely give you the Church of Savras.  (He is a rival of Azuth.)

Inez, you seem to have a character who is interested in trade, secrets, and possibly protecting the world.  This may at least indicate a neutral orientation.  In addition to the Sharn, I recommend that you take the Church of Waukeen (N), the Church of Gwaeron Windstrom (NG),  the Church of Shaukandal (CN), and maybe the Church of Valkur (CG).  (I have little idea on your take on your character.)  The presence of the sharn may indicate a slight preference for chaos.  

I will publish a list soon of Faerunian Churches. (Probably Wednesday afternoon in the U.S.) Can someone add the Racial Deities to it.  This will add another list of powers for people to claim, and help equalize things.  Remember, the Churches are likely to be sensitive to matters of  faith and alignment.  Players claiming churches should at a MINIMUM treat the opinions of the Churches with respect.  Failure to do so  could reasonably result in Churches defecting, with a loss of PL and maybe worse.  If Edena wishes, he can approve of the use of each church and assign PLs.  I will include a list of  deities, their rank (demigod to Greater) and their portfolios, so you can make choices by power and by theme.  (Serpenteye might want deities of travel and trade.  Kalanyr might want deities associated with the fey and the elves.  Lichtenhart might want deities associated with dragon kind or knowledge.)



Edena, if the Forsaken One is underpowered maybe split the Phaerimm between him and Sollir.

Creamsteak, Aglarond and Rasheman are close to your territories.  I would like you to take them.  They do have some of the same enemies as Mulhorand, so it makes sense politically and culturally.  Perhaps you or Bugbear could take the Seven Sisters.  If you do not want Aglarond and Rasheman, consider them strong allies of the Imaskari agains common foes.

Serpenteye, maybe you might want to release some of your far flung territories and claim some churches.    You might want to claim many of the LN churches or LE churches.  (With the drug plan, you are pretty much leaning towards LN/LE, IMHO.)

Tokiwong and Mr. Draco, I think your characters have similar goals.  Perhaps the two of you can agree to consolidating your powers in different areas, possibly bordering each other.

In general, I think that we should have claims that make sense in terms of the geography, culture, alignments, and history of the Realms.  We should also try to balance out power, to prevent the problem that Edena had with Forrester in the 3rd IR.   We should try to make sure no one is over powered or underpowered.  This way, everyone has a chance. 

There is a problem with having far flung territories without having any or many of your countries surrounding them.  They may be VERY vulnerable to attack, and have little support.  So, I urge you to consolidate your claims in a way that makes sense.  At the least, try to have them border allies who can support you.


I offer up this Realms parable for you.

Once there was a Kingdom of Dumassar, which was related by marriage to a distant  Rum empire hundreds of miles away.  The King of that Empire decided to war on his neighbors, and counseled his kin in Dumassar to remain peaceful until he needed them for war.   He asked them to marshall their armies, just in case he needed them, and to forge great armaments.  

Unfortunately, Dumassar had some neighbors who were allied with the Empire’s enemies.  The king of Galaad said, “These foul folk fight with the Empire oppressing the faithful and the righteous.  They are probably going to invade, so let us strike first.

The Great Khan Genghiz decided.  “Dumassar raided my father’s horse herd 20 years ago.  I shall avenge the insult while they fight Galaad.”

Attila, leader of the Huns, said  “What the heck!  I might as well join in the fun.”

Dumassar disappeared from the pages of history, although its name became the source of an insult implying that someone is stupid.


Remember,  let us have fun.  We need to remember not to squabble amongst ourselves out of character.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey, just got home.  After giving the list a look-over, I'd like to make these claims:

Moonsheas
Sword Coast
Waterdeep
Sword Coast North
Western Heartlands
Icewind Dale

Hopefully these are all still unclaimed.  If i'm stepping on any toes here, let me know.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay, I would like to make Claims to the following lands:

Dambrath
The Forest of Amtar from Sollir (In return, you could take control of Luiren, so the balance of power stays the same)

These, so I have a good bridgehead allready on Fearun, which will give me better acces to the action.

Further Claims in Zakhara
The Desert Tribes (9 great tribes in the high desert and 3 greeat tribes in the haunted lands, Nest these 12 great tribes, there are numerous small tribesspread around the Desert lands)
The Churches of The Zakahrian Pantheon and the curges of all the gods outside the pantheon.
There are 9 Great gods, of which 5 are worshipped by the pantheonists) Furthermore there are numerous local gods and also some savage gods exist in Zakhara. I plan to use any conflicts ther are between the worshippers of the different gods to create competitive strife which will make different divisions work better to show off they are the best instead opf one of the other divisions.

I would like to call in help from another world: 
the ratmen of the scarred lands. I will create a portal to that place and house them in Rethild, the great swamp. Information can be found in warrens of the ratmen, or scarred land, ghelspad.
Also, I will claim Mother of Mist and Tharsult
as well as Lapaliiya for strategic reasons that are all included in my master plan. Lapaliiya is now claimed by Sollir.


Then, if possible, I would like to inform about nimbral Isle, which William gave, thanks.

Sollir, I think youre line up can best include the phaerimm, although it is even better to give it to a new player. and I would hate you to be my neighbour with that kind of power.

A Note concerning my lands in Fearun: I will not allow any inhabitants from Amtar Forest, Dmabrath or any other land with the plague into the harbours Zakhara. These countries will be ruled by a puppet of mine, that has no known ties to Zakhara. Furthermore, I will close of my boundaries with the hordelands so that Zakahar will stay free of the plague.

Last of all, Edena, don't be stubborn, please look after yourself first. If all else fails give control of the game to soemeone else so you do not have any health problems. I think William would be best-suited for that task.

Edit: this post has been edited several times, to show all the claims I made and there reasoning. I apologize for any inconvenience or double information.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh, one more small thing: How come the enlightened gnomes have PL 15? there's only 5000 of them. Just curious.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

> Festy Dog has Candlekeep, and should also get the Church of Deneir. Do take the Heralds and churches allied to Deneir. If you wish, I freely give you the Church of Savras. (He is a rival of Azuth.)




Many thx William, I gladly accept. 



> You know, Festy Dog's question was a good one.




Thanks Edena. 

Btw, chill out and get some rest, you may be stubborn but even stubborn people need some time to recuperate when they're suffering from severe blood loss. Take care, we don't want you practically killing yourself over us.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 26, 2003)

Timothy,

Nimbral is nowhere near Dambrath. It is near Lantan.

Dambrath is LE.  Luiren is ruled by good halflings.  I think taking both would be inconsistent.  (Plus they would be at each other's throats pretty quickly.)  So pick one, based on your character concept.  If evil conqueror, pick Dambrath.  If a benevolent leader, Luiren.

From looking at the map, I think it would make sense for the similarly aligned nations of Luiren, Estagund, Durpar, and Var the Golden to form an alliance.  (The last three are very similar in culture and religion.  They have sort of an Indian feel.   They might work for you, Tim.  Durpar, Estagund, and Var the Golden are sort of LG/LN.)

Thanks for the compliment, but this is Edena's game.  I will help in any way that I can.


Mr. Draco:

The countries you claimed are claimed by me and Bugbear.  However, I have an idea.  Maybe you can claim Luiren, Durpar, Estagund, and Var the Golden.  They do border each other. Or if you want to be close to creamsteak, claim Aglarond and Rasheman.  (See my post, I am willing to help people make claims that make sense.  I will also do a religions post much later in the day.)

The problem with being too spread out is that it really weakens you militarily.  (See my fable from the Realms.)

There are also some countries in the FRCS Power levels thread Edena did that I don't think are listed ikn the claims list.  (Check the last few posts of the thread.)

I do think it makes sense to keep one's countries close enough together to act in their mutual defense.

Edena:

I think you need to decide what is the PLs for characters.  Initially, you set it at PL 1.  (If this follows the scale of the 3rd IR, this is 30 levels.) The PLs for the characters seem to vary greatly, so maybe setting a limit of no more than PL 3 would be reasonable.

Currently, my character is Ardan Turval, a LG worshipper of Lathander, a fighter/wizard of levels 8/22.  If you change the PL, I will alter the character accordingly.

I hope you are feeling better soon.  If you need me, I am here.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

I will edit my post to relaese claims to Luiren and Nibral. I think Estaguind and var the golden and so on belong to Sollir.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 26, 2003)

My claims:

The Dwarves of the North
The Dwarves of the Moonsea
The Dwarves of the Old South
The Dwarves of the Great Rift
The Dwarves of the Shining South

Aye, we are the dwarves!


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

> and Serpenteye could try to work on that map. (Friendly nudge)




I have copy-pasted a huge FR- map (that I found in one of your links WR ) together, so the geography is finished. I just have to add the borders, which I cannot do until the claims are finalized

I'd like to claim



> Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8)



for greater territorial integrity.



> The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3)



because I am pretty much their only remaining ally.

The Church of Waukeen (Pl ?)
because I love money.

If you decide to remove nations from me for the sake of game-balance I would prefer if you did it among my territories in the far NE (the Vast, Thesk ect), rather than in my heartlands, though I would of course prefer to keep it all .



> Dumassar disappeared from the pages of history, although its name became the source of an insult implying that someone is stupid.




LOL!


  Mr. Draco:


> Moonsheas
> Sword Coast
> Waterdeep
> Sword Coast North
> ...





You are stepping on my toes, an easy thing to do I suppose, since my toes are so large. The Western Heartlands are mine (though I don't really know what precise areas that are parts of that. Perhaps Edena could define the WHL, since it seems that several other listed territories should be a part of that area, (Baldur's Gate, Forest of Wyrms, the High Moor etc.) but obviously isn't. 

Depending on how Edena defines the WHL they may be part of my continuous SW area and I might be reluctant to give that up.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm Claiming:

The Kingdom of the Ice Queen (the Great Glacier) (evil)
The Gem Dragons of Faerun
The Forest of Wyrms (evil)

and:

Any other organised intelligent undead of Faerun if it's up to me perhaps larloch and his lich and campires servants with their undead legions at the Warlock's Crypt and whatever may lie below that.

And if I'm underpowered, I don't really care. I choose to go this way and with this cult so if that's all there is then that's all there is. I'll just have to may do.

[NOTE FOR EDENA: I'm trying to turns as many of the Forces I control into undead and I'm trying to turn as much of the land I control into a barren wasteland with defiling magic.

Or if my EPIC spell completes... It turns everything in a large radius that fails its save into an undead version of itself and corrupts the very soil into becoming some undead blight which will feed and strengthen all undead on it.

If I complete the spell and have corrupted and destroyed much of the nations I have now and have turned them into dust or undead...

I am retreating with ALL MY FORCES to the north into:
 The Kingdom of the Ice Queen (the Great Glacier) (evil)

Undead have got that whole cold thing going ya' Know 

/NOTE]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 26, 2003)

The Treants and their allies in the High Forest - (this one is mine William, I have the High Forest to go with it)

I've been picking Forests, Elves and Faeries as a kind of theme.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd like to add the following to my claims if no one else is contesting them
The elves of Ardeep Forest
The Drow of Cormanthor

The Black Jungle (neutral)
The Mhair Jungle (neutral)
The Frozen Forest (neutral)
The Rawlinswoods (neutral)
The Forest of Lether (neutral)
The Unseelie of Faerun


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 26, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Zouron has told me that he will not be running countries.  Therefore, Sembia (PL7)  should be assigned to the player running its neighbors, Cormyr and the Dalelands.  The Elves of Cormanthor would be a good match for this person, as might the Drow of Cormanthor.  (Edena indicated that some of the drow and elves are allying.)  I suggest that whoever is controlling the Dalelands receive the Seven Sisters, Shadowdale, The Dalelands, and other regional powers. Your armies will have to march, at least initially.  So, I think Lichtenhart should claim Sembia.  You might want to claim the Vast, which borders Sembia.  (I kind of want Ravens Bluff because I made that Ardan’s home town.  However, if you really want it, ask for it.)
> *




William, that is not the idea I have of my power. Through all the game, my PC never looked for power, I can't see him taking the rule of any nation that wouldn't like him, and believe me, Sembia wouldn't like my rule. He always stood for truth, against the forces of evil, and looked for ways to protect the innocents and ease their sufferings, so I thought the Churches of the Triad could approve his behavior. He's interested in the survival of every good magical race in Faerun, and he tried to get the Dragons work together, so they could achieve what they couldn't achieve separatedly. And I think that if he is to gain control over a territory, it is because thay asked him, so it would depend on people not on geography. I thought my lair to be in Cormyr, so they probably know me best, and we are quite like-minded on many aspects (I'm strongly LG). Then again he wouldn't want to be a ruler, he could accept to be a counselor of the government. If the King follows my advices, it's his decision, I'm not forcing anyone.
These I thought as the core of my claims.

Now, I would have liked the Harpers bescause Krysophrenos appreciate very much their doings, being disgusted by organizations such as the Cult of the Dragon.

About the Dalelands...they're good... nobody was claiming them... they're next to Cormyr... No I don't have a real issue over them. I like them, but I'm open to other possibilities about them.
As a rule anyway, I won't claim territories that wouldn't like my PC because it makes sense geographically. Dragons' sense of geography is different from human's. Anyway I like if my allies claim what I don't, e.g Kalanyr is welcome claiming the drows of Cormanthor.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

Kalanyr I have Neverwinter Forest, so that one is contested, and I am keeping it


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 26, 2003)

Tokiwong- DOH, forgot, claim withdrawn.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

My Character (Assuming lvl 30)

Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of Zakhara.

Rogue 9/Fighter 3/Dread Pirate 10/Aristocrat 6/Bard 2

History (detailed per level)

1st - 4th Level, Rogue
Muad lived as a young boy in one of the settlements in the Corsair Domains. He reached 3rd level through petty theft and working on ships

5th-7th Level, Fighter
By working on a pirates ship, Muad saw lots of fights and gained Fighting skills fast. In this time he got a reputation of a fierce fighter with good tactical insight. He aquired his own boat through a mutiny that he leaded.

8th-17th level, Dread Pirate
Muad Dha Bin, as he was now known, made a good name for his self He was feared by the Cities of the north, and a lot of Settlements in the Corsair Domains flogged to his Skull Banner. In this Time he succeeded in Uniting All of the Corsair Domains and laid his eye to The other Cities of the North.

18th-22th Level: Rogue
During this time Muad Dha Bin became ruler of the Free cities through threatening and by support from the people in the cities. Through Diplomacy he gained the favor of Qudra, The greatest city of the north.

23th-28th Level: Aristocrat
After unting All the Cities of the North under his banner, Muad travelled to Huzuz, the Golden City, to become a member of the court of the Grand-Caliph. He quickly gained the Caliph's favor and he was one of his closest friends during the sickness that Struck the Caliph two years ago. While other rulers were plotting, Muad stayed at his side, and because of that the Caliph decided he would become his heir. Soon after the sickness got the Caliph and Muad Dha bin was crowned Grand Caliph. He was immensely popular in the cities of the heart. The other factions of Zakhara were satisfied by giving each of them a different place in the Hierarchic chain, all on the same level, but different responsibilities.

29th-30th Level: Bard
When the Gnomes invented the press, Muad Dha Bin Decided to use that Invention to get a tighter grip on his realm, so he could focus attention elsewhere, to Fearun. Where he succeeded in Placing a pawn of his at the throne of Dambrath and The forest of Amtar. He threw up Divine, Arcane and Mundane defense against the plague and any scrying attempts. Muad Dha Bin, made sure Nobody of Fearun was aware of his dabbling in Fearunian Affairs.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 26, 2003)

Response to Forsaken One who wrote:

" 


 The Forsaken One
Member

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: The forest of increasing Irony
Posts: 2311
 Melkor I'm sending the Archmage Netherese Age Dracolich Daugothoth over to your representative... I'll be carrying a proposal for an alliance and try to convince you that true power lies in undeath... if you'd join me now we could create a massive army of undead dragons which would greatly boost the power of all your chromatic dragons and grant them immortality... and we could transform all your greatest and most powerfull men and clerics to vampires and Liches... 

Let you join the undead and dragon kings ranks of the Cult of the Dragon and let us take Tiamat as our patron deity as she is the mother of all chromatic dragons. Let your great archcleric take Daugothoth as steed and come join us as let the world tremble before the undead scourge!

If you decide to join us I'll offer to retreat from this war torn and devastated world and let us join forces and assault Earth and seize is for ourselves. Let us create our own dragon and undead kingdom there and let us revel in the unholy glory of our allegiance. Dragons and their undead servants.

Come join my cause and lets guide our forces to the plane of Earth and seize it and its ancients secret for our own!

Follow me, follow Daurgothoth and join in leading The Scourge!"

Yes! This is what I wanted to hear, yet before we transform all our forces to undeath, what about a huge half-dragon breeding program, we can also add some devils to this... 

Your enthusiasm is inspiring, yet we must tread carefully for our enemies are many, for now I shall concentrate on consolidating my power in The South, I shall open portals to some worlds where Power of Dragon Queen is prominent like Krynn, where she is known by diffrent name, how about we strike upon this world first and swiftly. according to my estimation it shall be an easier target, Earth is a place of interest for many other Powers like this Meritocracy.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, I claim Chromatic Dragons of Krynn and from any other  worlds if possible, Knights of Takhisis and Dragon Overlords if it makes sense, since while I like Dragonlance, I haven`t read any book about the 5th Age, after Chaos was defeated.

I also claim Shadow and Deep Dragons of Faerun, and if my books manage to brainwash some members of Underdark races like Drow or Duergar, I will try to claim them.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, I am consolidating my territories, wiping out all opposition, population is under massive propaganda, helped by magic, terror and Books of Domination, Children are tested for magical potential, and put to special Academies, when they will become loyal servants of Emperor Morgoth Bauglir. Many gates to worlds like Krynn are opened, and to Infernal Planes, especially Baator, as I will make any deals possible with Infernal Powers to gain their help, and Tiamat has much influence in Baator. I also initiate a mass half-Dragon and to lesser extent Half-Fiendish breeding Program among the population.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 26, 2003)

Those territories that weren`t incorporated into the Empire 
Proper, are under control of House Karanok and followers of Gods of Destruction and Entropy, why those forces cooperate with Lawful Church of Tiamat  is unknown, a trully sinister scheme must be taking place...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

Bugbear and other members of the Dauntless, I know we have seperate powers, but I move that we work together, protect our surfeit lands, and  perhaps come up with a general scheme, of rules we should use to stay constant in our lands... perhaps mutual trade agreements and military partnerhsips... sort of like the UN


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 26, 2003)

I am totally with you on this matter, Tokiwong.

Edena, I'd like to offer to participate to the Ark Project also to the good and neutral dragons from Krynn, Oerth, and Athas, and ask them to bring that offer to the good and neutral magical races of their worlds too (maybe the legendary Avangions?). I'll point out that my project doesn't want to be an escape from their homes and that we want to come back as soon as we are successful.

I'd like to know if anybody answer to my call, and if you think I should claim them in that case.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Melkorm you're just scaring me! 

It looks as though I will be in need of allies, Ans as I will be a Neutral power, The Meritocracy would be coice. Our borders are shared between Dambrath/amtar Forest and Shaar.

Creamsteak would also make a very good ally, as Mulhorand does have somethings in common with Zakahara.

I fI take the evil route, which is more suited geographicly, Aliances with Janos (for halrua borders on Dambrath) or Sollir are also very interesting.

Edena, can I use this thread to make alliances by writing IC letters?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

Kalanyr posted:



> I'd like to add the following to my claims if no one else is contesting them
> 
> The Black Jungle (neutral)
> The Mhair Jungle (neutral)




The Black Jungle (neutral) and The Mhair Jungle (neutral) are mine, they are also very far from your other territories so they are probably not such a good choice for you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Melkorm you're just scaring me!
> 
> It looks as though I will be in need of allies, Ans as I will be a Neutral power, The Meritocracy would be coice. Our borders are shared between Dambrath/amtar Forest and Shaar.
> *




I think that would work nicely. We have common borders and both have strong navies. If we work together we can rule the seas of the world.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, Serpenteye, it seemswe can come to a deal here. Expect a note from me soon, but I'm just going to get my strategy together.

I have just put up my Giant FR map on my wall (yes, one entire wall!) and added little red markers with text that say who contraols what. I tlooks really great!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay, after carefull consideration (And by looking up the land you have claimed, which seems to be almost half of fearun) I have dedided to ally with you!

I have a few question about some places that I cannot find.

Where is/are: 

The western heartlands, I know they are important but I jst can't seem to find the name on the map, am I looking wrong, is there another name I can look for, what are neighbouring sites?
Procampur
Tazalhar
The forest of Mir

Also, I don't understand why you have Luskan, because that City is very isolated The nearest other place you control is Baldur's gate, which is a susbatantial distance away.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

*The Articles of the Dauntless*

*The Articles of the Dauntless*

_Penned by Misha Koldun_

*Article 1:* Each member nation of the Dauntless is a member of its own volition, and therefore retains all rights to revoke membership at their leisure.  Though while under the guise of the Dauntless the following articles shall be in effect in their lands.

*Article 2:* We shall hold self-evident that all peoples are born with the intrinsic nature of being free, and slavery, both physical, mental, or by magical means is hereby abolished in the lands of the Dauntless.  Current slaves in Dauntless lands will be set free and given compensation dependent upon the will and the ability of the individual nation from which the slave hails from.

*Article 3:* Beyond slavery, moralistic law shall not be enforced by the Dauntless, such laws shall be left in the competent hands of the proper authority governing the individual member state.  But the following shall be considered capital offense in the lands of the Dauntless.  Murder, which shall be defined as the slaying of another individual outside the boundaries of warfare, and not in self-defense.  Rape, both physical and mental rape which shall be defined as the forcing of one’s self upon another shall not be tolerated by any means.  Treason to the Dauntless nations is punishable by death.  

*Article 4:* In the lands of the Dauntless, extradition shall be in effect, and criminals cannot seek amnesty within the lands of Dauntless, to flee the authorities of one member nation to another.  This is in the happenstance that perhaps a criminal flees justice by retreating to a land where the laws do abolish the actions of the criminal.  The criminal can still be detained, and returned to the member nation for justice.

*Article 5:* The Dauntless shall enjoy free flow trade of economical support, information, and cultural ideals.  It shall be the will of this document to promote trade between the nations of the Dauntless.  In addition, each member nation of the Dauntless has a responsibility to defend their brethren, within their means.  Mutual defense of our interests is the primary concern of the Dauntless.  To commit to war the resources of the Dauntless takes a vote amidst the Dauntless Council, to initiate full-scale war.  The exception is in defense of member nations, action shall be taken immediately and swiftly to protect member nation assets.

*Article 6:* Each member nation shall have a representative for the lands or groupings of territories, that shall sit upon the Dauntless Council, all member nations shall be equal in voting power.  This Council shall convene to discuss matters that affect the Dauntless as a whole, and vote upon the motion to be carried.  Among the member nations, a Speaker of the Dauntless shall be appointed, by vote of the gathered Member Nations, shall be appointed, and their role shall be to break any ties in the council.  Thus the Speaker shall have two votes, and the second vote can only be made to break ties.

*Article 7:* This document is a living document, and may be amended by member nations by vote of the Dauntless Council.  In addition, these articles give the Dauntless Council jurisdiction to vote on matters not herein contained, thus giving them the power to change and amend as needed, and new happenstances arise. 

It shall be the will of this document, that the Dauntless prosper…

_Let me know if this warranted, Dauntless members, a written document may help us do business, and keep ourselvs organized in these trying times._


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

> Okay, after carefull consideration (And by looking up the land you have claimed, which seems to be almost half of fearun) I have dedided to ally with you!




 Exellent, I have already made some interesting plans for our mutual benefit..




> The western heartlands, I know they are important but I jst can't seem to find the name on the map, am I looking wrong, is there another name I can look for, what are neighbouring sites?
> Procampur
> Tazalhar
> The forest of Mir




Western Heartlands? - I'm not really sure what Edena considers to be part of that territory. I think it's a general term for the North Western Faerûn.

Procampur is south of the Vast at the northern coast of the Inner Sea.

Tazalhar is just east of Chult on the south coast of the Shining Sea.

The Forest of Miir is between Tethyr and Calimshan.



> Also, I don't understand why you have Luskan, because that City is very isolated The nearest other place you control is Baldur's gate, which is a susbatantial distance away.




Perhaps because its on the coast and an important (evil) trading and pirating city. You're right, it is a peripheral area and I might drop it for something else if anybody wants to trade. The same goes fot my territories in the North East Faerûn.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, this seems to be a lot of work we have made for you, and I will easen it for you by writing down all aditional claims made since your editing of the last 'who controls what' post on page 1.


LICHTENHART

Cormyr (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
The Dalelands (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
Shadowdale (PL 2) (The Free Peoples)
The Knights of Myth Drannor (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Torm the True (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Tyr (PL 3)
The Church of Ilmater (PL 3)

*The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3)
*The Harpers at Berdusk (PL 5)

WILLIAM

The Seven Sisters
Neverwinter
Waterdeep
The Lord's Alliance
Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization (PL 3)
The elves of Ardeep Forest 
Nesme
The Treants and their allies in the High Forest
Icewind Dale
The North (west of Anauroch)
Nimbral Isle
Lantan Isle
The Ffolk of the Moonshaes
The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes
Church of Eldath of the Singing Waters (PL 3)
The Church of Lathander
Raven’s Bluff (Ardan’s home town.)
The Church of Tyr
The Church of Chauntea (fits in well with the Moonshaes)
The Church of Shialla
The Church of Kelemvor
The Church of Jergal
The Church of Waukeen

MR. DRACO 

Moonsheas
Sword Coast
Waterdeep
Sword Coast North
Western Heartlands
Icewind Dale
(All lands allready claimed by william and bugbear)

TIMOTHY

Dambrath
The Forest of Amtar (From Sollir)
Lapaliiya (From Sollir)
Mother of Mists
Tharsult
The Desert Tribes (zakhara)
The Churches of The Zakahrian Pantheon and the curges of all the gods outside the pantheon.
The Ratmen from Scarred Lands, Ghelspad

VENUS

The Dwarves of the North
The Dwarves of the Moonsea
The Dwarves of the Old South
The Dwarves of the Great Rift
The Dwarves of the Shining South

SERPENTEYE

Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8)
The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3)
The Church of Waukeen 

TFO

The Kingdom of the Ice Queen (the Great Glacier) (evil)
The Gem Dragons of Faerun
The Forest of Wyrms (evil)
and any other intelligent undead on fearun

KALANYR

The elves of Ardeep Forest
The Drow of Cormanthor

The Black Jungle (neutral)
The Mhair Jungle (neutral)
The Frozen Forest (neutral)
The Rawlinswoods (neutral)
The Forest of Lether (neutral)
The Unseelie of Faerun

MELKOR

Chromatic Dragons of Krynn and from any other worlds if possible.
Knights of Takhisis and Dragon Overlords 
Shadow and Deep Dragons of Faerun
Underdark races like thr drow or Duergar

BUGBEAR

The Dwarves of the North (PL 3)
Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization (PL 3)
The Lord's Alliance (PL 10)
Luruar (PL 5)
Icewind Dale (PL 2)
The Silver Marches (PL 4)
The Enlightened Gnomes (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Oghma the Binder (PL 3) (The Dauntless)


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Areas contested with me.

William ronald
The Lord's Alliance
Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization 
The North (west of Anauroch): This would be the Silver marches and Lurular
Icewind Dale

Mr Draco
Icewind Dale

Venus
The Dwarves of the North: I contend that since these were my original sponsors, and that they make their homes in the other Areas I have claimed, they should go to me.


To Timothy: The Western Heartlands are not a country, but a large strech of wilderness dotted with indipendant towns.  look on page 29 of the FRCS (the regional map) to get an idea of how big it is.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: The Articles of the Dauntless*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Articles of the Dauntless
> 
> Penned by Misha Koldun
> 
> ...




I take exception to Articles 4 and article 6.

The problem with article 4 is that we may not agree with what makes a criminal. for example, lets say that a outspoken individual of the Mertiocracy seeks asylum in Dauntless lands. He has spoken against the goverment openly and refused to use the Mertiocracies Pleasure Drug. This would make him a criminal (correct Serpenteye?).  Under your extradition law, we could not aid him, and would have to hand the poor sod back to the Mertiocracy with a little bow and roses.  This goes against the foundations of what the dauntless stands for.

As for Article 6, I fear that in this time of emergency a councel goverment such as you sugest would be inefficent in the extreme. Right now, the lands of the Dauntless require a strong central leader who can lead the Dauntless nations out of chaos.

These two article will not be accepted in my regions, the others I am still considering

Personaly I think of the Dauntless as an international Organization. Member countries can run their affairs as they see fit. It's an alliance, made up of peoples with similar goals. More like NATO than the UN or The US Congress.

Edit: I will also like to propose an amendment to Article 2, concerning Slavery.  The proposition allows for forcible indentured servitude for convicted criminals to the state.  This is to help rehabilitate criminals.  They will learn a useful skill and pay back their society for the crime they have commited against it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Articles of the Dauntless*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I take exception to Articles 4 and article 6.
> 
> ...




I like the Amendment for #2, and this is a roguh draft as it is, perhaps a strong leader is needed, alrighty then, we can nix #6, and then drop #4, anything else... I really think, having a standard of rules, will help us to facilitate solidarity among the Dauntless, the forces of evil, will be surely working together in some way... nothing binding but keep us focused, and protect Faerun...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

Are Serpent Eye's lands within the boundaries of the Dauntless, because the Extradition only applies to Dauntless lands.. so that a criminal cannmot flee from one Dauntless territory to another Dauntless territory


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Articles of the Dauntless*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I take exception to Articles 4 and article 6.
> 
> ...




I think Tokiwong means any criminals from lands that also belong to the dauntless

EDIT: Tokiwong allready said it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Articles of the Dauntless*



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think Tokiwong means any criminals from lands that also belong to the dauntless
> 
> EDIT: Tokiwong allready said it. *




Thanks Timothy my exact thoughts...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Are Serpent Eye's lands within the boundaries of the Dauntless, because the Extradition only applies to Dauntless lands.. so that a criminal cannmot flee from one Dauntless territory to another Dauntless territory  *




Ah, you are correct. I misinterpeted the article in question.  I had assumed that this would effect our relations with non-member states as well (and it could, for it sets precident)

I recomend the following modifications then.

1. Criminals must be returned to their native land for trial. If a waterdeep citizen murders a Silverymoon citizen, he must be returned to Waterdeep for trial.

2.  Extradition treaties with non-member nations are at the leasure of the member states.  This allows members who do not wish to provide amenisy to non-dauntless members to set up extradition treaties.  This also sets precedent for other non-military pacts between individual nations.

Also place a clause in there stating that military Alliances are the perveiw of the Dauntless, not the member states.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

All sounds good to me, Bugbear, glad e cleared that up, and that will be added to the secon draft...

Alright now a central strong, Leader, not trying to be selfish but I think we need a Military Leader, and a Leader of state, perhaps?

Misha would mke a decent Military Leader, I think, while Bugbear your character seems to have the pulse of the Dauntless as a whole


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh, and serpernteye, thanks fort the location, although Tazalahar, is not where you say it is, I think you got it mixed up with Tashalar ,which is at the place you say.

Furthermnore, I would like a harbour closer to the swordcoast/heartlands. A port at the Shining sea, lake of steam or sea of swords. The beholders of lake steam and the area between the Alamir mountains and the Judarwood would be my number 1 on my list.

Some other port would do as well.

OR, I will look at Sollir once more and ask for Lapiiya. Also, My offer on Forest of Amtar/Luiren still stands.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *All sounds good to me, Bugbear, glad e cleared that up, and that will be added to the secon draft...
> 
> Alright now a central strong, Leader, not trying to be selfish but I think we need a Military Leader, and a Leader of state, perhaps?
> 
> Misha would mke a decent Military Leader, I think, while Bugbear your character seems to have the pulse of the Dauntless as a whole  *




I will wait for others to sound in before accepting such a Nomination.  I do agree that dividing the power between the military and the politics is a good one.  It makes things simpler given the format we are using (ie the messageboards)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

Candlekeep and its associate factions like the Dauntless Articles thus far, and are looking forward to seeing the next draft.

Btw, anyone got any ideas on what things I should claim that go with the theme created by my character and the stuff he's already got and claimed?

If something doesn't seem to fit in let me know plz. 

FESTY_DOG

Candlekeep
The Heralds
Church of Deneir*
Church of Savras*

* What are the interests of these churches since I wanna stay on their good side if they're gonna support me?


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Denier is NG and is the god of Scribes, images, glyphs, books and map-making

Savras is LN and is the god of Divination, fate, and truth


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

Thx Bugbear, seems my character will get along fine with them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2003)

> Furthermore, I would like a harbour closer to the swordcoast/heartlands. A port at the Shining sea, lake of steam or sea of swords. The beholders of lake steam and the area between the Alamir mountains and the Judarwood would be my number 1 on my list.




You claiming those areas would cut my main territories in two. It would be more than a little inconvenient for me. Since pretty much the entire Shining Sea is dominated by me I fail to see why you would need a naval base there. Such outposts are really only needed as stepping-stones for invasion or piracy (trade can be managed trough ports of any civilized nation you have peaceful relations with).

Perhaps you could claim the island The Mother of Mists to the SW of Lantan if you want a more strategical naval base.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay, Serpenteye, you are right. I will claim Mother of Mists and the isle of Tharsult instead. (That map is really helpful, and after falling down once I just naoiled it shut with nails.) And I will contest  The rights to Lantan with William.

Serpenteye, do you have MSN?

If you, or ayone else wants to add me, my msn is:

gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Timothy (and Edena) here is my complete claims list

The Dwarves of the North (PL 3)
Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstar Organization (PL 3)
The Lord's Alliance (PL 10)
Luruar (PL 5)
Icewind Dale (PL 2)
The Silver Marches (PL 4)
The Enlightened Gnomes (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
The Church of Oghma the Binder (PL 3) (The Dauntless)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

(this post deleted)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Did I miss you? I'm sorry, I'll add you to the list. (I guess your list was posted before edena went offline, so I assumed he allready saw it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

It's not a matter of stepping on toes.

  It looks to me like a few feet got crushed.

  I am not allowing a number of these claims, for they are inconsistent with powers already taken.
  I am still working on finishing the lists ... then I will have to deal with contested claims.

  I cannot yet allow anything in from the Scarred Lands.
  The gnomes did not open any portals to that world.  Nobody else has yet.  This is not yet an interstellar situation, except for Athas.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay, no ratmen, fair enough. Is it possible if I can open my own prtal to that realm? Or I could just checkout Athas for a similar ally. The gates to krynn/oerth/earth have been closed?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, earlier in the thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?postid=796198#post796198 I posted the stats of the Sharn, take a look if you're still interested.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay guys, I'll be off-line from now on to Friday late afternoon, offcourse, as I now addicted to this game I'll try logging in tonight, just before I go, and friday night, when I just get back. But don't count on it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

(this post deleted)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

What is Luiren, and if it is kosher, I would like to claim them


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

Luiren is a powerful nation of halflings.

  The Chondalwood is the other powerful nation of halflings (and Kalanyr has it, or will have it.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Luiren is a powerful nation of halflings.
> 
> The Chondalwood is the other powerful nation of halflings (and Kalanyr has it, or will have it.) *




Well hmm... I think I will take it, unless it seems geographically strange to do so


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

Edena, I'm curious as to what you meen by "the North"

Clearly you don't mean the traditional veiw of the north, which would be  pretty much everything north of waterdeep and west of Anauroch.

Could you be a little more spicific please, as your definition of "The North" and my definition of "The North" may be very Different.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

The North is that region bounded by Waterdeep on the southwest, Icewind Dale on the northwest, and Anauroch on the east.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 26, 2003)

disregard


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

(this post moved)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes it does, Bugbear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

*Dauntless articles version 2.0*

*The Articles of the Dauntless*

_Penned by Misha Koldun_

*Article 1:* Each member nation of the Dauntless is a member of its own volition, and therefore retains all rights to revoke membership at their leisure.  Though while under the guise of the Dauntless the following articles shall be in effect in their lands.

*Article 2:* We shall hold self-evident that all peoples are born with the intrinsic nature of being free, and slavery, both physical, mental, or by magical means is hereby abolished in the lands of the Dauntless.  Current slaves in Dauntless lands will be set free and given compensation dependent upon the will and the ability of the individual nation from which the slave hails from.  The only exception to this is forcible indentured servitude for convicted criminals to the state. This is to help rehabilitate criminals. They will learn a useful skill and pay back their society for the crime they have committed against it. 

*Article 3:* Beyond slavery, moralistic law shall not be enforced by the Dauntless, such laws shall be left in the competent hands of the proper authority governing the individual member state.  But the following shall be considered capital offense in the lands of the Dauntless.  Murder, which shall be defined as the slaying of another individual outside the boundaries of warfare, and not in self-defense.  Rape, both physical and mental rape which shall be defined as the forcing of one’s self upon another shall not be tolerated by any means.  Treason to the Dauntless nations is punishable by death.  

*Article 4:* In the lands of the Dauntless, extradition shall be in effect between all members, and criminals cannot seek amnesty within the lands of Dauntless, to flee the authorities of one member nation to another nation of the Dauntless.  This is in the happenstance that perhaps a criminal flees justice by retreating to a land where the laws do not abolish the actions of the criminal.  The criminal will be detained, and returned to the member nation to be tried under the laws of his respective nation.

*Article 5:* Member nations of the Dauntless are well within their authority to make any non-military alliance or treaty that they wish, with exception of Military alliances or treaties.  Under this article extradition treaties may be made at the leisure of the member nation with non-member nations.  The only exception to this policy, are those nations considered embargoed or under sanctions by the Dauntless as a whole.  Then all non-military treaties or alliances are the purview of the Prime Minister, and the Dauntless as a whole.

*Article 6:* The Dauntless shall appoint a Supreme Commander, whose role shall be the defense of the Dauntless lands as a whole.  The Supreme Commander is the absolute authority for all matters of security both domestic and abroad, as they apply to the member nations.  The Dauntless shall also appoint a Prime Minister, whose role shall be the welfare of the member nations, and the purview of all matters of government outside of military concerns.   Both the Prime Minister and the Supreme Commander speak for the Dauntless, and shall be elected members from within the Dauntless, though in extenuating circumstances, they may simply be appointed, if the situation is warranted.

*Article 7:* The Dauntless shall enjoy free flow trade of economical support, information, and cultural ideals.  It shall be the will of this document to promote trade between the nations of the Dauntless.  In addition, each member nation of the Dauntless has a responsibility to defend their brethren, within their means.  Mutual defense of our interests is the primary concern of the Dauntless.  To commit to war the resources of the Dauntless is under the purview of the Supreme Commander.  Military pacts are the purview of the Dauntless as a whole, not the member nations.  Such strategic alliances shall be made with the consent of the Dauntless Prime Minister and the Supreme Commander.

*Article 8:* This document is a living document, and may be amended by member nations by vote of the member nations or the Prime Minister and the Supreme Commander’s consent.  In addition, these articles give the member nations jurisdiction to vote on matters not herein contained, thus giving them the power to change and amend as needed, as new happenstances arise. 

It shall be the will of this document, that the Dauntless prevail…


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 27, 2003)

Very Nice, Tokiwong, very nice.

One sugestion though. Change the last word of your post from prosper to prevail.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Very Nice, Tokiwong, very nice.
> 
> One sugestion though. Change the last word of your post from prosper to prevail. *




Thanks man


----------



## Timothy (Mar 27, 2003)

Ah, My Claims on Fearun have not been given to me, so be it. I will now just rule Zakhra.

I will send three letters, one to serpenteye, Requesting an alliance, This to consolidate my power on the seas. In the Letter I will write about the benefits of an alliance (the gretest combined naval power, and off course my complete cooperation with him. I don't have time to write this out right now.

Another letter is going to Janos, saying I would like to become frends with him.

Another letter is going to Sollir, with a similar proposal of friendship.

And a last letter will go to the people of the hordelands, also for friendship.


Then a question: What, in this case, do the hordelands entail? Does it reach the borders of Zakhara? and how far does it stretch?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

Candlekeep and its allied factions whole heartedly support the Articles of the Dauntless.

Very nice work, Tokiwong.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2003)

Has the High Forest disappeared from the world or is it simply counted along with the Treants now ?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

Let's hope the High Forest has not disappeared.

  I am still waiting for people to finalize claims.

  Durpar is in the hands of Sollir (will add that.)
  Hlondath is in the hands of Forsaken One (will add that.)
  The People of the Hordelands ally themselves to Creamsteak.

  The Pirate Isles of the Sea of Fallen Stars refuse to align themselves.

  The High Forest splits, with part of it going to the good side, and part of it going to the evil side.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 27, 2003)

I am generally satisfied with my regions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2003)

Edena, Dambrath was at one time a sponsor to my character, and if they have any wishes to follow my banner still, I'll host them as a military supporting nation, though I'll act as if their actual government was not directly ran by my character. In other words, an allied nation 100%.

Also, if the Orcs and Goblins are interested in coming within the city walls, at the forsakement of their pantheon and wild traditions, I'm willing to take some in.

Which of these groups is nearest to my region? Those would be the first that I would send such an offer to. If they accept, they can retain their tribal homes, or move within the country at their discretion. If they remain tribal, my treatment of them will be that they cannot remain my allies if they remain with their current pantheon. If they choose to be my enemies, I will not regret stomping on them. Also, if they ally with an enemy, I will hunt them down just the same. If they maintain a non-aggression pact with me, that's acceptable.


The Orcs of the Moonsea
The Goblins of the Moonsea
The Orcs of the Old South
The Goblins of the Old South
The Orcs of the Shining South
The Goblins of the Shining South
The Orcs of the Unapproachable East
The Goblins of the Unapproachable East


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

Creamsteak, the orcs and goblins of the Unapproachable East have allied with you, defying their own deities.
  Also, the Peoples of the Hordelands (and their Pantheon!) has just allied with you.

  Janos, Larloch has allied with the Alliance of the Phoenix!  (heh, he IS Netherese ...)

  Melkor ... YOU have the phaerimm.

  The Chondalwood splits three ways.

  Serpenteye, you just scored a big win.  The Moonsea League, has allied with the Meritocracy (you should have claimed this power, guys ... it was always leaning Serpenteye, and now he's got it.)

  Everyone note that Timothy now DOES have footholds on the continent of Faerun.
  Alienate him at your peril.


  Some of the religions of Faerun are not yet taken.
  Go ahead and select them.

  Also, would everyone check and make sure I did not perform any duplications (that is, both Kalanyr and Melkor own Waterdeep, for instance, or both Janos and Venus have the Church of Mystra.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

I realize nobody has a map, so I'll try to explain things in rough terms.

  - - -

  Anabstercorian has posted, but has claimed nothing.
  Forrester has posted, but has claimed nothing.
  Deel has posted, but has claimed nothing.
  Uvenelei has posted, but has claimed nothing.
  Zouron has posted, but has claimed nothing.

  Bugbear has the far northwest part of Faerun.  He also has the gnomes of Faerun (except Lantan.)

  Creamsteak, has the east central part of Faerun, extending off the map into the Hordelands, plus secret organizations in the west.

  Mr. Draco controls central western Faerun.

  Festy Dog has Candlekeep, the Heralds, the Harpers, a lot of churches, and the Upper Planars have come to his aid.

  Forsaken One controls a large area of central Faerun.

  Inez has Aglarond, neighborning Altumbel, the svirfneblin, the Sharn, and a vast host of elemental beings and beings conjured by the Sharn.

  Janos has Halruaa, Dambrath, Thay, the City of Shade, and Larloch.

  Lichtenhart has Cormyr, the Dalelands, and peoples associated with them.  He has the good and neutral dragons.

  Kalanyr has the Faerie, Rashemen, and good and neutral forests all over Faerun.

  Melkor controls a part of central Faerun east of Forsaken One's holdings.  Melkor has the phaerimm and the unseelie.

  Serpenteye controls all of southwestern Faerun.  He also controls secret places in northwest Faerun, a part of northern Faerun, and a part of northeastern Faerun.

  Sollir has Var the Golden and all the nations around it, and his area of control extends north to Creamsteak's holdings, Melkor's holdings, northwest to Forsaken One's holdings, and west to Serpenteye's holdings.

  Timothy controls all of Zakhara, and has toe-holds in southeastern, southern, and southwestern Faerun.

  Tokiwong has Evereska, the whole of southern Anauroch, lands east of Anauroch, and lands around Evereska (in effect, he has the City of Shade under siege.)  He has the Elven Pantheon, some elven holdings, and other scattered holdings.

  Venus controls all the dwarves and halflings and their pantheons.

  William controls Waterdeep, the Chosen, and the powerful island nations off the western coast.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

That is in an interesting position for myself


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2003)

Bugbear and I wish to exchange the 

The Church of Ulutiu (he's awake now), LN diety of animals, law, oceans, protection, and strength (PL 3)  for The Church of Lurue, CG diety of animals, chaos, good, and healing (PL 3).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

Yes, Tokiwong.
  The question is:  are you going to ally with the Shade, or stomp them?  
  To ally or stomp, that is the question!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

Sure thing, Kalanyr.  Will change it now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

*The Roster as it is now*

(post moved)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Hmm... Thank god for the Dauntless.... this is going to be scary 

Speaking of Which, outside of Festy Dog, Bugbear, and myself who else is Dauntless?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2003)

Tokiwong: Well there would be me.

Edena, thank you, just a couple of qustions
Why are the Unseelie stronger than the Faeries ? And what caused the rift in the Faerie court  that split them between Inez and myself?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

The Faerie have a PL of 21.  Needed to conveniently split them 3 ways.
  The Unseelie have a PL of 21 also (will up Melkor's PL by 1.)

  I figured that if angels and celestials were going to protect Candlekeep (Festy Dog), then some of the Faerie would too.
  And so on - needed to up some people's PLs.

  You still have the Faerie Pantheon, Kalanyr.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong: Well there would be me.
> 
> Edena, thank you, just a couple of qustions
> Why are the Unseelie stronger than the Faeries ? And what caused the rift in the Faerie court  that split them between Inez and myself? *




Alright, so we got Kalanyr, Festy Dog, Bugbear, and myself

total PL of the Dauntless is 433 by my count


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

TO EVERYONE IN THE IR

  You guys seem to want to have a good brawl.
  That's ok with me! 

  I propose the following simple rules for Turns:

  A turn, lasts about 6 months.

  Going by alphabetical order, on the IR (NOT using e-mails!) I will ask each of you:  who do you want to attack?

  Using the RISK precedent, each of you can generate 1 army, per turn, for each of your 10 PLs (rounded up.)
  These armies can be expended in taking a country or countries, and next turn you get more armies.  (No, nobody gets to draw cards!   )

  Unlike RISK, you can attack anywhere from anywhere, for magic allows it.

  - - -

  For example, I go to Bugbear and say:  With your 103 PL, you get 11 Armies.  Who do you attack?
  And Bugbear says:  I send 5 armies to attack Serpenteye's nation of Calimshan, and 6 armies to attack Jano's City of Shade!
  Now, poor Serpenteye and poor Janos have no armies on these places, for it is turn 1, and they have not built any armies yet!
  So, Bugbear takes Calimshan and the City of Shade.  He also makes Serpenteye and Janos both madder than Hades.
  Bugbear's turn is done.  And Bugbear, has sent all of his armies abroad.  He has no armies protecting any of his holdings!
  When Janos turn comes, he can try to retake the City of Shade, or he can attack Bugbear's undefended areas, or he can do whatever he wants.
  Ditto Serpenteye.

  Unlike in RISK, Bugbear cannot keep attacking (I attack Western Europe with 50 Armies, then Eastern Europe with 49 Armies, then Ukraine with 48 Armies, then Middle East with 47 Armies, then India with 46 Armies, then Siam with 45 Armies, then ...)
  He must make one set of attacks, against as many targets as he pleases, up to the number of Armies he currently has (of course, he does not have to attack anything, but can deploy his Armies in his own countries/peoples/whatever.)

  Pantheons cannot be taken with Armies.  They are considered briefly driven from Faerun by valiant, foolish mortal heroes and villains.
  Powerful races (like the Sharn or Phaerimm) taken by Armies are assumed to have been talked into joining the other side.

  Now, everyone cannot attack at the same time under this system.  It goes in alphabetical order, and ALL ATTACKS MUST BE STATED IN THE IR OPENLY (No burying me under e-mails!   )

  There is a method to this madness.

  While Bugbear is busy attacking, or not attacking and putting his 11 Armies on his territories, the rest of you get to post to the board.
  You can argue, can threaten, can use diplomacy, can discuss alliances, make alliances, break alliances, talk about how outrageous Bugbear is being, talk about how reasonable Bugbear is being, offer help to Serpenteye and Janos later on (if they are attacked!), offer help to Bugbear later on, or anything else.

  Also, you can keep writing.
  That's right, writing.  This was supposed to be a writing IR.  (That sorta went out the window ...)

  Writing is powerful.  Writing could cause enemy peoples and nations to defect to your side.  Writing could cause enemy peoples and nations to declare neutrality.  Writing could strengthen the fighting power of your armies.
  Writing could prevent the powers of Oerth and Krynn from attacking you (they ARE going to attack SOMEONE in Toril.  SOMEONE, is going to pay for that plague.)
  Writing, could win the powers of Earth over to your side.
  Writing, might even win the powers of Krynn and Oerth over to your side.

  (For example, Melkor and Forsaken One are creating vast armies of undead, according to their writing.  This will strengthen their armies.
  Also, the Charter of the Dauntless will strengthen Kalanyr, Tokiwong, William, Festy Dog, and all the others involved with them.)

  The Silver Cabal has all sorts of mechanical wonders to show to everyone.
  Mechanical wonders which, when combined with magic, will create a nice mess.  But what are IRs for?  
  The Silver Cabal, will teach the understandings of science to a world where the concept has previously not existed (and if Serpenteye does not conquer you all, and thus bring mercantilism to the world, the Silver Cabal will.)

  And that's what I'm considering, at this moment, folks.
  Any comments?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

This assumes, of course, that you want to do battle.
  Those who do not, are not required to!  They still build Armies, in self-defense.

  For example, if William wants to write, and be peaceful, he can be.  He still builds Armies and places them.
  And if you attack William, you have made an enemy of a power that was staying out of the fray.  I hope you have lots of fighting strength!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

Or, shall I create a more complicated system?

  I mean, this is your IR, folks.

  Should we use the Diplomacy system?  (I vaguely remember it.  I could use a refresher on the rules of Diplomacy.)

  - - -

  Could all of you do me a big favor?
  Recruit us some more players for the IR?
  We need more than we have.

  And I do have powers to assign to extra players.  That won't be a problem.
  The problem, as always, is ... how do we have fun?


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 27, 2003)

Sounds a lot simpler than the IR3 rules, and lord knows I like that.  Gonna have to digest it for a bit though.

Some quick questions:
1> How is aiding another power going to work? 
2> If magic allows transport anywhere on the board, what happens if I use the Contagious Dispel Magic of the gnomes? How will that effect moving armies and armies abroad?


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 27, 2003)

Something that just occured to me. William Ronald goes last in the order, so he will be able to strike at any undefended positions without fear of retaliation.  When the next turn comes arround he will have had his armies replenished. 

Conversly, I go first in the order, so I can't dare attack another power, because that would leave my positions open to attack by everyone else. I would be basicly Paralyzed.

Basicly, the later you are in the sequence, the greater advantage you have. William is for all intents Invulnirible.

If I am missing something in my Interpetation, please let me know.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi, Edena:

It is good to see you back.  I hope you are feelign much better.


I am pretty happy with my claims.  I might think of a church or two
I might claim.

I am working on a list of churches of Toril, based on the FRCS.  It would take maybe two to three days to finish the list.  Would you like me to finish it, send you a copy, and this way all the available churches are covered.  Let me know how I can be of help.

I like the rules, as it will not automatically let someone overwhelm a country.  However, some people might be concerned that they are limited by when they respond.   Some may view some players early on in the list as highly vulnerable to take, and others well nigh invincible.

So, people, if you have a concern about the rules, post. 

Indeed, posting is the key to success in the IR.  Your voice is your vote.  So post early, and often.

Edena, are you familiar with the computer game Civilization. I know about it a little  (maybe someone here knows more.)

I think you might be able to adapt its rules on industrialization and research.  (Does anyone here play Civilization.?)  I know that they work, and they are based on the real world.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 27, 2003)

Edena:

How will industrialization work?  

(Maybe someone who knows Civilization well will share how things work.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

personally I like to keep it simple... but if the masses demand it.. then so be it... I like the writing, as you can tell, i like to write and get philosophical


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 27, 2003)

Unless Edena is a computer, I don't hink that the Civilization computer game is the best way to regulate the game.  We want to keep it simple, not feeblemind him.

To sumarize the basic system:

In each city you own there are three types of buildings. Reasearch buildings, Industrial Buildings, and population buildings.

Each building produces a number of points of their type. For example, a library will produce 1 reaserch pt a turn while a University will produce 2 points a turn. If you have a Library and a University in the same city that city produces 3 points a turn.
Same for the other reasource buildings

The reaserch points gather into a national pool from all cities. When enough points are gained you get an advance.

The industry points are city by city. The more industry points a city can produce each turn the faster it can produce new buildings, Units, and wonders.

The Population points are also city by city. When enough population points are gathered, the city population goes up, allowing it to gather more reasources.

This system would be a math nighmare to use in the IR.

However, I do like the idea of being able to build wonders. Wonders are like feats.  For example I build the great wall, which gives me some kind of bonus to defence.  Of course, how one insitutes wonders would depend on how the rules would work.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, I'm working on a system for handling all the numbers that

a) prevents min/maxing and exponential growth *cough* Union of Worlds *cough*

and 

b) is simple

Give me till friday to work on it, and i should have something pretty good.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 27, 2003)

I agree that these issues need to be addressed.  I look forward to your solution., Mr. Draco.

There is time to discuss some of the issues and make things more enjoyable for everyone.

Everyone, let's thank Edena for his efforts and dedication.  If any of us can help him out, let's do it.

On a much more serious matter, one of our EN Board members Mark Clover is having a hard time.  Can you go to Where has Mark Been? and offer Mark your support.

I have known Mark for sometime, attended the EN World Chicago Gamedays (Do go to the ones in your area, or start one), and helped with some proofreading for him.  So, let's be supportive of our fellow board members.

(Going offline.  Beginning to fall asleep at the computer.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Faerie have a PL of 21.  Needed to conveniently split them 3 ways.
> The Unseelie have a PL of 21 also (will up Melkor's PL by 1.)
> 
> I figured that if angels and celestials were going to protect Candlekeep (Festy Dog), then some of the Faerie would too.
> ...




Ah, missed the Faeries Festy got. Silly me. . Yep all makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 27, 2003)

There's also a table Civilization game, with rules much simpler than the computer game. Mr. Draco, if you think it could be useful, I can send you the rules.

I think I'd like to swap a thing or two about my claims. but nothing major.

Edena I'd like to know what do you mean with Pantheons. Are they churches of many deities? And are there dragon deities besides Tiamat in FR?


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by William Ronald_
> 
> *Inez, you seem to have a character who is interested in trade, secrets, and possibly protecting the world. This may at least indicate a neutral orientation. In addition to the Sharn, I recommend that you take the Church of Waukeen (N), the Church of Gwaeron Windstrom (NG), the Church of Shaukandal (CN), and maybe the Church of Valkur (CG). (I have little idea on your take on your character.) The presence of the sharn may indicate a slight preference for chaos. *




Pretty right on William. Orinil is a chaotic neutral who loves gathering secret knowledge and then playing around with people and powers for his own enjoyment (and profit when it won't interfere with the fun). Although selfish, he is not evil and will act for the greater good when push comes to shove - as he believes he is doing by trying to force the casting of the anti-magic dweomer. Mind you, as a non wielder of magic he also won't be too heartbroken if magic ceases to exist. 





> _Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith_
> 
> *Aglarond (PL 8) (The Free Nations)
> Altumbel (PL 3)
> ...





If I understand correctly, the Sharn live in the underdark, yes? If so I would like to recruit any neutral underdark races that have not been claimed yet (in addition to the svirfneblin). 


Kalanyr, I'd be interested in trading my share of the Faerie (who probably won't be interested in my anti-magic plans) for Rashemen (which I believe lies near Aglarond?).


Edena (or anyone else), I know nothing about Altumbel, elucidate please.


Likewise I have no idea about the Legions of the Past Awakened. Something like 'the spirits of the ancestors'? If so I'm definitely in as they will be a great source of information. 


Are there any unclaimed churches whose domains revolve around intrigue, knowledge, secrets, chaos, trickery etc ? The church of Grumbar doesn't really sound up my alley but would fit in with an underdark theme if I can manage secure support. 

Are any of the powers from other worlds interested in buying information? Orinil will send out contacts to investigate.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 27, 2003)

*I AM THE FORSAKEN ONE*

Edena I'd like to add to my claims:

The Church of Auril
The Church of Umberlee

(Both from the Pantheon of Destruction of which Talos is the head)

And the Kingdom of the Ice Queen (Great Glacier) (Evil)

For the rest.. seems just fine to me, bit spread out but.. ah well 

-----------


And to Melkor, ok seems good to me that strategy. I'll follow you in that.

[EDIT: I''m the FORSAKEN ONE, Venus seems to have been too lame to log out onmy PC back at home again grrr  /EDIT]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm gonna lose PL on this Inez, but okay, trade agreed. 

Rasheman (PL 8) for some Faeries (PL 7)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 27, 2003)

I will also try to claim churches of Loviatar and Talona.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm giving this to Lichtenhart:

The Church of Tyr

I'm also claiming: 

The Church of Sune
The Church of Tymora


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 27, 2003)

Sollir, what about an alliance, I have nothing against Infernal Powers, and I quite enjoy Terror and Dread you started to spread.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

*Final Wishes - TFO - Edena read carefully please.*

Edena I'm not feeling comfortable with the forces I got. Therefor I'd like to get rid of most of them and revert back to just a few things. But at least their alegiance makes sense and I can keep in character on how they should be played. 

I'd like this better then collecting as much as a can and have more PL.

I'd like to have the following and only the following:

- - - - -
Daugothoth (PL ?)
The Cult of the Dragon (PL 8) (Cult)
The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 9) (Cult)
The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun (PL 5) (Cult Ally)

The Undead Hordes (PL 7)

The Kingdom of the Ice Queen (the Great Glacier) (evil) (PL ?)
The Cult of Auril (PL ?)

The Church of Auril (PL ?)
The Church of Velsharoon (PL 3)
- - - - - 

These are the only claims I make and the only claims I wish. Anything else I won't accept for the sake of staying true to realism in the Realms and to the point where I can RP them properly and underbuild their goals and motivations.

Any territories I control at the moment I reliquish my hold over them and place all my forces at the Great Glacier. 

That would be it and I hope that is fine with you because this really is all I wish to play with in this IR.

TFO - out.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 27, 2003)

I'd like to claim 

The Church of Sharess if no one else has it. If someone else does have it I'll trade Silvanus for it if they agree.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 27, 2003)

This is what the FR looks like in terms of control:

Control

Colors:

Anabstercorian: NA
Bugbear: Lime
CreamSteak: Red
Deel Surool: NA
Mr. Draco: Yellow
Festy Dog: Purple
Forrester: NA
Forsaken One: White
Inez Hull: Blue
Janos Audron: Black
Kalanyr: Silver
Lichtenhart: Cyan
Melkor: Grey
Serpenteye: Brown
Sollir: Green
Timothy: Pink
Tokiwong: Navy
Uvenelei: NA
Venus: Olive
William Ronald: Orange
Zouraon: NA

[edit]Fixed.[/edit]


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 27, 2003)

Edena, since I control Amn do I also control their extensive colonies in Maztica?
-
William, would you like to trade:  

Isle of Alaron in the Moonshaes and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
Isle of Gwynneth in the Moonshaes and all Cities Therein (PL 6) (The Dauntless)
Korinn Achipelago in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
Isle of Lantan (PL 3)
Isle of Mintarn in the Moonshaes (PL 2) (The Dauntless)
Isle of Moray in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
Isle of Norland in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
Oman Isle in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
Isle of Snowdown in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
Unnamed Isles in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)

PL 40

for

Skullport (PL 3) (Secret Ally)

Procampur (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
Ashanath and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
The Great Dale and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
Impiltur and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
Thazalhar and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
Thesk and all Cities Therein (PL 6) (The Meritocracy)
Vaasa and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) (Ally)

PL 40



I think you're making a better trade than me since the areas I would give you have a larger population. Just think of all the souls you'd be saving. 

--

Everybody-
When I fill in your territories on the map which colour do you want me to use for you?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 27, 2003)

Serpenteye, take a look at the post above yours


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 27, 2003)

Melkor:

Do you want to trade

Ganatwood (PL 3)
The Great Wild Wood (PL 5)

The Drow of the Underdark (PL 5)
The Drow of Cormanthor (PL 5)
The Drow allied with Dambrath (PL 7)

The Church of Lolth, CE diety of the drow
The Church of Loviatar, LE diety of evil, law, retribution, strength, and suffering (PL 5)

For:

The Phearim (PL 30)

I don't know what the PL of the Church of Lolth is, but whatever it is, that's the PL you get extra .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Shade and Phaerimm on 1 side... *laugh* *choke* *cough*, just like that they are gonna put aside that thousand year old fude where they want nothing else then to exterminate eachother and destroy every last trace of eachother from history.

Uhuh  The Shade came back for about 3 reasons and one of them was eradicating every last bit of evidence that something called the Phaerimm ever existed 

/rant.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't have LoD here, but I thought the Shade didn't know the truth about their fall and that they didn't know about the phearim?

And besides, they're both gonna die if they don't find a way to get the hell out of here or find a cure for the Red Death.

And further, I want to get rid of the Drow.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Shar gave it all away... so much for secrets  And what they didn't know from their goddess they found out from their digging sites and the artifacts they uncovered.

And they waged an all out war against the Phaerimm even before Nether fell. Their war against the Phaerimm was just what destroyed them....

Karsus cast that spell with the single purpose of denying Phaerimm their magic and granting only magic to the Netherese people so they could avange the destruction and defiling of their land.

Karsus Avatar was Karsus final weapon to try and turn the tide against the Phaerimm.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 27, 2003)

Hrm... I actually found a list of monkish orders in Faerun.

I'd like to add to my claims:
Broken Ones (Good)
Hin Fist (Neutral/Good)
Old Order (Neutral)
Sun Soul (Good)
Yellow Rose (Good)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

+ Monks of the Long Death (Evil)
+ Monks of the Dark Moon (Evil)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

*Yes, it's another 'big' Edena post!   *

FROM BUGBEAR

  Something that just occured to me. William Ronald goes last in the order, so he will be able to strike at any undefended positions without fear of retaliation. When the next turn comes around he will have had his armies replenished. 
  Conversly, I go first in the order, so I can't dare attack another power, because that would leave my positions open to attack by everyone else. I would be basicly Paralyzed.
  Basicly, the later you are in the sequence, the greater advantage you have. William is for all intents Invulnirible.
  If I am missing something in my Interpetation, please let me know.

  FROM EDENA

  I could randomize (using dice) the sequence of who goes.

  - - -

  FROM WILLIAM


  Hi, Edena:
  It is good to see you back. I hope you are feelign much better.

  FROM EDENA

  Thank you, my friend.

  FROM WILLIAM

  I am pretty happy with my claims. I might think of a church or two I might claim.
  I am working on a list of churches of Toril, based on the FRCS. It would take maybe two to three days to finish the list. Would you like me to finish it, send you a copy, and this way all the available churches are covered. Let me know how I can be of help.

  FROM EDENA

  Better yet, just post the unclaimed churches to this thread.  And people can then claim them.
  Again, thank you for this effort, William.

  FROM WILLIAM

  I like the rules, as it will not automatically let someone overwhelm a country. However, some people might be concerned that they are limited by when they respond. Some may view some players early on in the list as highly vulnerable to take, and others well nigh invincible.
  So, people, if you have a concern about the rules, post. 
  Indeed, posting is the key to success in the IR. Your voice is your vote. So post early, and often.
  Edena, are you familiar with the computer game Civilization. I know about it a little (maybe someone here knows more.)
  I think you might be able to adapt its rules on industrialization and research. (Does anyone here play Civilization.?) I know that they work, and they are based on the real world.

  FROM EDENA

  Unfortunately, I know nothing about the computer game Civilization.
  I do think randomizing the order in which people are called upon to attack is an idea.

  WILLIAM

  Edena:
  How will industrialization work? 

  FROM EDENA - IMPORTANT

  THAT will be a matter of posting.
  You won't get any industrialization for free.  You must work with the Silver Cabal, and come up with ideas (and face the consequences of actions), and then the PL of your countries and peoples will increase due to industrialization.
  If you post a lot, and you are creative, then your PLs increase.  If you do not post, or simply spend all your posts in making war and battle, your PL won't increase.

  TOKIWONG

  personally I like to keep it simple... but if the masses demand it.. then so be it... I like the writing, as you can tell, i like to write and get philosophical

  FROM EDENA

  Your Industrial PL and Magical PL is going to be based on what you post, not on how many points you put into research.  This is not the 3rd IR.
  This is the Writing IR.  Those who write, win.

  BUGBEAR

  Unless Edena is a computer, I don't hink that the Civilization computer game is the best way to regulate the game. We want to keep it simple, not feeblemind him.

  FROM EDENA

  You mean I'm not already Feebleminded?  
  I feel like it, a lot, with the chronic fatigue.

  Let's not go by the complicated rules of the Civilization computer game.
  I want people to post, and have fun posting (and writing IC).  Not waiting for a week while I resolve how many PL you got from this amount of research in X, and that amount of research in Y.  That is what bedeviled the 3rd IR.

  BUGBEAR

  However, I do like the idea of being able to build wonders. Wonders are like feats. For example I build the great wall, which gives me some kind of bonus to defence. Of course, how one insitutes wonders would depend on how the rules would work.

  FROM EDENA

  Post it.  Write it down.  If your power can do it, I'll say so.  If not, I'll say your effort failed.

  MR DRACO

  Well, I'm working on a system for handling all the numbers that
  a) prevents min/maxing and exponential growth *cough* Union of Worlds *cough*
  and 
  b) is simple
  Give me till friday to work on it, and i should have something pretty good.

  FROM EDENA

  Thank you, Mr. Draco.  The effort is appreciated.
  However, I have decided to do this more along the lines of Free-Form (although I am still using my RISK-like system, with randomization of who goes when.)
  The LAST thing I want is everyone with 10,000, then 100,000, then 1,000,000 PL, spending it all on research (1,000,000,000,000 PL?)

   WILLIAM

  I agree that these issues need to be addressed. I look forward to your solution., Mr. Draco.
  There is time to discuss some of the issues and make things more enjoyable for everyone.
  Everyone, let's thank Edena for his efforts and dedication. If any of us can help him out, let's do it.
  On a much more serious matter, one of our EN Board members Mark Clover is having a hard time. Can you go to Where has Mark Been? and offer Mark your support.

  FROM EDENA

  Will do, William.  My regrets to Mark Clover.

  FROM WILLIAM

  I have known Mark for sometime, attended the EN World Chicago Gamedays (Do go to the ones in your area, or start one), and helped with some proofreading for him. So, let's be supportive of our fellow board members.
  (Going offline. Beginning to fall asleep at the computer.)

  FROM EDENA

  Will do, William.

  KALANYR          

  Ah, missed the Faeries Festy got. Silly me. . Yep all makes sense. Thanks.

  FROM EDENA

  np   

  LICHTENHART

  There's also a table Civilization game, with rules much simpler than the computer game. Mr. Draco, if you think it could be useful, I can send you the rules.
  I think I'd like to swap a thing or two about my claims. but nothing major.
  Edena I'd like to know what do you mean with Pantheons. Are they churches of many deities? And are there dragon deities besides Tiamat in FR?

  FROM EDENA

  A Pantheon is exactly that - all the deities of a particular country, region, or race.
  For example, ALL the Faerunian Deities in the book would count as one Pantheon.
  There are other dragon dieties besides Tiamat in FR.  Can't think of them, though ... just know there are.

  INEZ

  Pretty right on William. Orinil is a chaotic neutral who loves gathering secret knowledge and then playing around with people and powers for his own enjoyment (and profit when it won't interfere with the fun). Although selfish, he is not evil and will act for the greater good when push comes to shove - as he believes he is doing by trying to force the casting of the anti-magic dweomer. Mind you, as a non wielder of magic he also won't be too heartbroken if magic ceases to exist. 

  FROM EDENA

  The anti-magic contagion spell would have banished the Red Death.
  However, some of you have stated you would quit the IR if it is thrown.
  Ah well ... I guess the Red Death is going to stick around?

  INEZ

  If I understand correctly, the Sharn live in the underdark, yes? If so I would like to recruit any neutral underdark races that have not been claimed yet (in addition to the svirfneblin). 

  FROM EDENA

  The Sharn are indeed an Underdark Race.
  I'll look into neutral Underdark Races.

  INEZ

  Edena (or anyone else), I know nothing about Altumbel, elucidate please.

  FROM EDENA

  Aglarond is a peninsular nation.  Big nasty Thay sits at the end of the peninsula.
  If the Simbul wasn't around, Thay would have stomped Aglarond long ago.
  Altumbel is a small nation out at the end of the peninsula that Aglarond dominates.
  The people of Altumbel speak Aglarondese, are ethnic Aglarondese, and they depend on Aglarond for protection from Thay and from the pirates of the Sea of Fallen Stars and other threats from that water.  
  They are a fishing and trading nation.  Primarily human and half-elven.

  INEZ

  Likewise I have no idea about the Legions of the Past Awakened. Something like 'the spirits of the ancestors'? If so I'm definitely in as they will be a great source of information. 

  FROM EDENA

  There are great numbers of good aligned undead from Netheril, the elven nations of the Arcane Age, the dwarven nations of the Arcane Age, and the Sharn have summoned them all.
  There are the Guardians.  These were left behind by those nations to protect their treasures.  The Guardians come in many forms, from monsters to lofty angelic beings to magical constructs to innate manifestations of magic.
  There are, indeed, the Ancestors.  The Sharn have been awakening the spirits of those departed, and these spirits have inhabited the bodies of mundane beings (humanoids being a favorite.)  Wielding tremendous power, these spirits desire to work with the Sharn ... preferably to return civilization to battered Faerun.

  INEZ

  Are there any unclaimed churches whose domains revolve around intrigue, knowledge, secrets, chaos, trickery etc ? The church of Grumbar doesn't really sound up my alley but would fit in with an underdark theme if I can manage secure support. 

  FROM EDENA

  I am not sure.  William is working on this.  I hope he posts the list of unclaimed churches.

  INEZ

  Are any of the powers from other worlds interested in buying information? Orinil will send out contacts to investigate.

  FROM EDENA

  ALL the powers from other worlds want information.  You have a glut of information seekers, Inez.
  Remember, though, that most of these intend invasion of Toril, so you may be betraying your own world here ...

  INEZ

  Check out The Adventures of the A-Team. Come on, you know you want to 

  FROM EDENA

  If the A-Team shows up on Toril, a new rule takes effect.
  Nobody can kill anyone.  Indeed, it becomes physically impossible for anyone to die.
  That might create an interesting situation ...


  FORSAKEN ONE

  The Church of Auril
  The Church of Umberlee

  (Both from the Pantheon of Destruction of which Talos is the head)
  And the Kingdom of the Ice Queen (Great Glacier) (Evil)
  For the rest.. seems just fine to me, bit spread out but.. ah well 

  FROM EDENA

  Forsaken One, the Kingdom of the Ice Queen will not ally with water destroyers - like the Dragon Kings are.
  Melkor is going to get them, since they are lawful evil and he is lawful evil.
  Auril is about water, and so is Umberlee - they want nothing to do with water destroyers like the Dragon Kings.
  That is why I cannot give you these powers.

  KALANYR

  I'm gonna lose PL on this Inez, but okay, trade agreed. 
  Rasheman (PL 8) for some Faeries (PL 7)

  FROM EDENA

  Done.
  Kalanyr gets 7 PL in Faerie.
  Inez gets Rashemen (PL 8.)

   - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  I will also try to claim churches of Loviatar and Talona.

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, Talona goes to Melkor.
  However, Loviatar is already claimed.

   FESTY DOG

  I'm giving this to Lichtenhart:

  The Church of Tyr

  FROM EDENA

  Ok.  The Church of Tyr goes to Lichtenhart.

  FESTY DOG

  I'm also claiming: 

  The Church of Sune
  The Church of Tymora

  FROM EDENA

  Ok.  Unless contested, the Churches of Sune and Tymora go to Festy Dog.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Sollir, what about an alliance, I have nothing against Infernal Powers, and I quite enjoy Terror and Dread you started to spread.

  FROM EDENA

  Hold up there.  This is a Claims thread, not the IR proper!  


  FORSAKEN ONE

  Edena I'm not feeling comfortable with the forces I got. Therefor I'd like to get rid of most of them and revert back to just a few things. But at least their alegiance makes sense and I can keep in character on how they should be played. 
  I'd like this better then collecting as much as a can and have more PL.
  I'd like to have the following and only the following:

  - - - - -

  Daugothoth (PL ?)
  The Cult of the Dragon (PL 8) (Cult)
  The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 9) (Cult)
  The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun (PL 5) (Cult Ally)
  The Undead Hordes (PL 7)
  The Kingdom of the Ice Queen (the Great Glacier) (evil) (PL ?)
  The Cult of Auril (PL ?)
  The Church of Auril (PL ?)
  The Church of Velsharoon (PL 3)

  - - - - - 

  These are the only claims I make and the only claims I wish. Anything else I won't accept for the sake of staying true to realism in the Realms and to the point where I can RP them properly and underbuild their goals and motivations.
  Any territories I control at the moment I reliquish my hold over them and place all my forces at the Great Glacier. 
  That would be it and I hope that is fine with you because this really is all I wish to play with in this IR.

  FROM EDENA

  (blinks)

  Ok ... that leaves a number of countries up for grabs.
  Based on what you are doing, you get the Kingdom of the Ice Queen, Forsaken One (this annuls my previously ruling.)
  Daugothoth has a PL of 1 (I haven't yet gone into character PLs.)

  The Invaders of Athas are now uncontrolled.

  There will be a delay while I give out all the countries that Forsaken One just relinquished.

  KALANYR

  I'd like to claim 

  The Church of Sharess if no one else has it. If someone else does have it I'll trade Silvanus for it if they agree.

  FROM EDENA

  Ok.  Kalanyr has the Church of Sharess.

  JANOS

  Control
  Colors:
  Anabstercorian: NA
  Bugbear: Lime
  CreamSteak: Red
  Deel Surool: NA
  Mr. Draco: Yellow
  Festy Dog: Purple
  Forrester: NA
  Forsaken One: White
  Inez Hull: Blue
  Janos Audron: Black
  Kalanyr: Silver
  Lichtenhart: Cyan
  Melkor: Grey
  Serpenteye: Brown
  Sollir: Green
  Timothy: Pink
  Tokiwong: Navy
  Uvenelei: NA
  Venus: Olive
  William Ronald: Orange
  Zouraon: NA

  FROM EDENA

  CHEERS!  WE HAVE A MAP!  (but what is the URL?)

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE

  Edena, since I control Amn do I also control their extensive colonies in Maztica?

  FROM EDENA

  Why not?  Sure thing, Serpenteye.  This will add about another 10 PL to your Roster, and if you start conquering Maztica, you could gain over 100 PL more.

  I appreciate the map.  Just need the URL to it!

  FORSAKEN ONE                                                                                                 

  Shade and Phaerimm on 1 side... *laugh* *choke* *cough*, just like that they are gonna put aside that thousand year old fude where they want nothing else then to exterminate eachother and destroy every last trace of eachother from history.

  FROM EDENA

  Sorry folks, but the Sharn and the Phaerimm cannot be on one side.  That is literally impossible.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

JANOS

  I don't have LoD here, but I thought the Shade didn't know the truth about their fall and that they didn't know about the phearim?

  FROM EDENA

  They know now.  The Magical Renaissance saw to that.

  JANOS

  And besides, they're both gonna die if they don't find a way to get the hell out of here or find a cure for the Red Death.

  FROM EDENA

  Actually, death would be a kindly fate, compared to what the Red Death will do to them, ultimately.
  However, the Red Death cannot do things instantly.  It is a newcomer to Toril.  Fortunately for you, Janos, you have time ... everyone has time ... I hope they use it well.

  JANOS

And further, I want to get rid of the Drow.

  FROM EDENA

  If I gave them to you as a claim, I will remove them, then.

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE

   Shar gave it all away... so much for secrets  And what they didn't know from their goddess they found out from their digging sites and the artifacts they uncovered.
  And they waged an all out war against the Phaerimm even before Nether fell. Their war against the Phaerimm was just what destroyed them....
  Karsus cast that spell with the single purpose of denying Phaerimm their magic and granting only magic to the Netherese people so they could avange the destruction and defiling of their land.
  Karsus Avatar was Karsus final weapon to try and turn the tide against the Phaerimm.

  FROM EDENA

  You might be able to drive the Red Death from Toril with Karsus's Avatar.
  Or, make it the supreme power of Toril, with Karsus's Avatar.
  If anyone is going to try this stunt, they had better prepare for a while, better think it out, and ought to have help from mages in the know.

  Forsaken One, you know a lot about FR.  Cheers, my friend!  Too bad we're about to alter FR beyond recognition ... 

  MR. DRACO

  Hrm... I actually found a list of monkish orders in Faerun.

  I'd like to add to my claims:

  Broken Ones (Good)
  Hin Fist (Neutral/Good)
  Old Order (Neutral)
  Sun Soul (Good)
  Yellow Rose (Good)

  FROM EDENA

  Hey, you made the effort.  Thank you, Mr. Draco.
  These are yours.  Will add them at once to your Roster.  (You'll probably also get a lot of the countries that Forsaken One relinquished.)

   FORSAKEN ONE

  + Monks of the Long Death (Evil)
  + Monks of the Dark Moon (Evil)

  FROM EDENA

  They're yours if you want them, Forsaken One.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 27, 2003)

During the first turn, only the first person to go will have armies set, Which give that person free access to anyone elses regions. for example, Serpenteye draws the #1 slot on turn one, He sends 1 army to each of Forsaken ones regions. Since TFO has not had his turn yet, he has no defence against the Incursion, and is wiped out in turn one.

Possible solutions:

1> Undeclared armies are automaticly considered defending your terretory, and will move to respond to any attacks. This solution increases the paperwork for you, Edena, as you have to keep track of where the armies goe, how many are sent, and how many are left for the palyers use when his turn comes arround.

2> Separate Armies from defense.  Give each region an AC, which is it's inate defensive ability to defend against incursion.  The Armies would be used strictly for attacking other regions.  You might want to adjust the rate that armies are produced using this method. say 1 Army for every 10 PL in the first turn, and 1 army for every 15 PL in the following turns.  This is just off the top of my head, so you might want to tinker with those numbers some.

In any case, it is important to decide where a players armies are in the time before they can declare thier moves.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

THE ROSTER

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN (Aluire of Dairden)

  Books describing all the monsters and monstrous races of Faerun (as seen by those who use the term monster.) A glossary of all the varied races, peoples, and assorted curiosities of the Realms.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  BUGBEAR (Hannover Fist: human 15th level Diviner/ 10th Level Loremaster.  Alignment Lawful Neutral)

  Books detailing the demihuman and humanoid races, their cultures, their histories, and all their idiosycracies.

  Llorkh (PL 1) (The Free Nations)
  Longsaddle (PL 4) (The Free Nations)
  Loudwater (PL 1) (The Free Nations)
  Mirabar (PL 5) (The Free Nations)
  Nesme (PL 2) (The Free Nations)
  Secomber (PL 5) (The Free Nations)
  Triboar (PL 1) (The Free Nations)
  Yartar (PL 1) (The Free Nations)

  Luruar and all Cities Therein (PL 10) (The Free Nations)

  Icewind Dale (PL 2) (The Free Nations)
  The Sword Coast North (PL 3) (The Free Nations)
  The Silver Marches (PL 5) (The Free Nations)
  Part of the Savage Frontier (PL 3) (The Free Nations)

  The Enlightened Gnomes (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
  The Gnomes of Faerun (PL 10) (The Dauntless)

  Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff, Laeral Arunsun Silverhand, and the Harpstar Organization (PL 5) (The Dauntless)

  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of the Red Knight, diety of law, nobility, planning, and war (PL 3)
  The Church of Siamorphe, diety of knowledge, law, nobility, and planning (PL 3)
  The Church of Ulutiu (he's awake now), LN diety of animals, law, oceans, protection, and strength (PL 3)
  The Churches of the Gnomish Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  103

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK (Gustav: Gustave the Phoenix, Dragon, Sword, Dagger: Fighter 10 / Iron Knight 9)

  Books on military tactics and strategy, involving mundane, magical, terrestrial, extraplanar, and other situations; much concentration on attack strategies, and explanations of previously little known (or unknown) weaknesses in standing defenses, defensive tactics, and defensive spells.

  Zhentil Keep (PL 7) (Moonsea League)
  The Zhentarim (PL 10) (Moonsea League)
  Yulash (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
  Hillsfar (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
  Phlan (PL 3) (Moonsea League)
  Melvaunt (PL 5) (Moonsea League)
  Thentia (PL 3) (Moonsea League)
  Hulburg (PL 2) (Moonsea League)
  Mulmaster (PL 6) (Moonsea League)

  Damara and all Cities Therein (PL 10) (Imaskari Empire)
  Mulhorand and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Imaskari Empire)
  Murghom and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (Imaskari Empire)
  Narfell and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Imaskari Empire)
  Semphar and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (Imaskari Empire)

  The Peoples of the Hordelands (PL 13) (Allies)
  The Orcs of the Unapproachable East (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Unapproachable East (PL 3) (Ally)

  Knights of the Shield (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Iron Throne (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Rundeen (PL 2) (Ally)
  The Twisted Rune (PL 5) (Ally)

  The Church of Garagos, CN diety of chaos, destruction, strength, and war (PL 3)
  The Church of Tempus, CN diety of chaos, protection, strength, and war (PL 5)
  The Church of Uthgar, CN deity of animals, chaos, retribution, strength, and war (PL 3)

  The Churches of the Mulhorandi Pantheon (Imarkari Empire) (PL 15)
  The Pantheon of the Hordelands (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  140

  - - -

  DEEL SUROOL (Character unknown)

  Books on gaming, games, gambling, how to win all manner of games, and how to win at gambling.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  MR. DRACO (Tanirth Daiwo)

  Asbravn (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Baldur's Gate (PL 6) (Free Nations)
  Beregost (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Elturel (PL 2) (Free Nations)
  Greenest (PL 4) (Free Nations)
  Hill's Edge (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Hluthvar (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Isle of Ilighon (PL 3) (Free Nations)
  Ilipur (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Iriaebor (PL 6) (Free Nations)
  Nashkel (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  Isle of Prespur (PL 2) (Free Nations)
  Pros (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Proskur (PL 2) (Free Nations)
  Scornubel (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  Soubar (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Starmantle (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  Teziir (PL 1) (Free Nations)
  Triel (PL 1) (Free Nations)

  The Greenfields (PL 5) (Free Nations)
  The Giant's Plain (PL 3) (Free Nations)
  The Sword Coast (PL 7) (Free Nations)
  Part of the Western Heartlands (PL 5) (Free Nations)

  Broken Ones (Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Hin Fist (Neutral/Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Old Order (Neutral Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Sun Soul (Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)
  Yellow Rose (Good Monkish Order) (PL 3)

  The Church of Akadi, N diety of air, illusion, travel, and trickery (PL 3)
  The Church of Gwaeron Windstrom, NG diety of animals, good, knowledge, plants, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Hoar, LN diety of fate, law, retribution, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Jergal, LN diety of death, fate, law, runes, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Shaundakul, CN diety of air, chaos, portals, protection, trade, and travel (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  99

  - - -

  FESTY DOG (Seamus Campbell, Bard 10 / Weightless Foot Ninja 5, Neutral Good)

  Books on the true history of Faerun, including the histories of poorly understood (or not understood at all) races such as the phaerimm and sharn, and civilizations such as Netheril, Imaskari, and Arvaandar.

  Candlekeep (PL 14) (The Dauntless)
  Chondath and all Cities Therein (PL 5)
  Hlondeth and all Cities Therein (PL 5) 
  Sespech and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  The Shining Plain and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  Turmish and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  The Vilhon Reach and all Cities Therein (PL 3)

  The Heralds (PL 6) (The Dauntless)
  The Harpers at Berdusk (PL 5) (The Dauntless)

  Some of the Faerie of Faerun (PL 7)

  The Church of Deneir, NG deity of good, knowledge, protection, and runes (PL 3)
  The Church of Finder Wyvernspur, CN diety of chaos, charm, renewal, and scalykind (PL 3)
  The Church of Ilmater, LG diety of good, healing, law, strength, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Milil, NG diety of charming, good, knowledge, and nobility (PL 3)
  The Church of Nobanion, LG diety of animals, good, law, and nobility (PL 3)
   The Church of Oghma, N diety of charm, knowledge, luck, travel, and trickery (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
   The Church of Savras, LN deity of fate, knowledge, laws, magic, and spells (PL 3)
  The Church of Selune, CG diety of chaos, good, the moon, protection, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Shiallia, NG diety of animals, good, plants, and renewal (PL 3)
  The Church of Sune, CG diety of chaos, charm, good, protection, love, and beauty (PL 3)
  The Church of Tymora, CG diety of chaos, good, luck, protection, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Valkur, CG diety of air, chaos, good, oceans, and protection (PL 3)

  The Angelic Legions (PL 10)
  The Celestial Legions (PL 10)

  TOTAL PL:  106

  - - -

  FORRESTER (Character unknown)

  Books on the evil nature of elves, the horrific history of elves, the utter lack of value of elven culture and elves in general.  Books advocating the enslavement and/or extermination of elves.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE (Daugothoth)

  Books relating the Coming Doom, Impending Armaggedon, the extinction of whole races, the enslavement of all others.

  Peluria, Great Kingdom of the Ice Queen (PL 15)

  The Cult of the Dragon (PL 8) (Cult)

  The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 9) (Cult)
  The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun (PL 5) (Cult Ally)
   The Undead Hordes (PL 7)

  The Church of Auril, NE diety of air, evil, storms, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Umberlee, CE diety of chaos, destruction, evil, oceans, storms, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Velsharoon, NE diety of death, evil, magic, and undeath (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  54

  - - -

  INEZ HULL (Orinil the Spymaster)

  Books containing top secret information concerning certain nations and peoples, given to those with the money to pay for them.
  Books on economics, trade, and investment for active merchants, traders, and nobles.

  Aglarond and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (The Free Nations)
  Altumbel and all Cities Therein (PL 3)
  Rashemen and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (The Dauntless)

  The Sharn (PL 25)
  The Svirfneblin of the Underdark (PL 5)

  The Elemental Legions of Earth (PL 10)
  The Elemental Legions of Water (PL 10)
  The Elemental Legions of Fire (PL 10)
  The Elemental Legions of Air (PL 10)

  The Legions of the Past Awakened (PL 15)

  The Church of Grumbar, N diety of caverns, earth, metal, and time (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  93

  - - -

  JANOS AUDRON (Janos, Lich Necromancer 5 / Red Wizard 10 / Archmage 5)

  Books concerning the fundamental nature of the Weave and Shadow Weave, Mystra and Shar.

  Dambrath and all Cities Therein (PL 14)
  Halruaa and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  The Empire of Shadow / City of Shade (PL 14) (Alliance of the Phoenix)
  The United Tharchions of Thay and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (Alliance of the Phoenix)

  Larloch and the Warlock's Crypt (PL 15)

  The Drow allied with Dambrath (PL 7)

  Ganatwood (PL 3)
  The Great Wild Wood (PL 5)

  The Legions of Shade (PL 10)

  The Church of Azuth, LN diety of illusion, magic, knowledge, law, and spells (PL 4)
  The Church of Kossuth, N diety of destruction, fire, renewal, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Lolth, CE diety of the drow
  The Church of Loviatar, LE diety of evil, law, retribution, strength, and suffering (PL 5)
  The Church of Shar, NE diety of caverns, darkness, evil, and knowledge (PL 5)

  TOTAL PL:  115

  - - -

  KALANYR (Arkanyl)

  Books containing magical lore, privileged magical lore, spells, rare and very rare spells, privileged spells, and all manner of magical lore stolen/bought/bribed from mages Faerun-wide.

  The Ankhwood (PL 2)
  Part of the Chondalwood (PL 3)
  The Frozen Forest (PL 3)
  Ganathwood (PL 3)
  Gulthmere Forest (PL 5)
  Kryptgarden Forest (PL 3)
  The Forest of Lether (PL 3)
  Lluirwood (PL 7) (The Dauntless)
  The Southern Lluirwood (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Misty Forest (PL 3)
  Methwood (PL 3)
  The Moonwood (PL 3)
  The Rawlinswood (PL 3)
  The Reaching Wood (PL 3)
  Shilmista Forest (PL 3)
  The Snakewood (PL 3)
  The Thornwood (PL 3)
  The Wealdath (Forest) (PL 7)
  The Winterwood (PL 3)
  The Yuirwood (PL 5)

  Many of the Faerie of Faerun (PL 14) (The Dauntless)
  The Treants and Allies of the High Forest (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Elves of Cormanthor Forest (PL 4)

  The Church of Chauntea, NG diety of animals, earth, good, plants, protection, and renewal (PL 3)
  The Church of Mielikki, NG diety of animals, good, plants, and travel (PL 3)
  The Church of Sharess, CG diety of chaos, charm, good, travel, trickery, pleasure, sensual pleasure (PL 3)
  The Church of Shiallia, NG diety of animals, good, plants, and renewal (PL 3)
  The Church of Silvanus, N diety of animals, plants, protection, renewal, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Lurue, CG diety of animals, chaos, good, and healing (PL 3)

  The Elven Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Faerie Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  140

  - - -

  LICHTENHART (Krysophrenos the Gold Dragon)

  Books that are Gazateers of the Realms, detailing the nations, peoples, cultures, geography, and other details of Faerun.

  Cormyr and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Dalelands Not Referred To Below (PL 5) (The Free Peoples)
  Ashabenford (PL 1) (The Free Peoples)
  Elmwood (PL 1) (The Free Peoples)
  Elventree (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Harrowdale (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Highmoon (PL 1) (The Free Peoples)
  Voonlar (PL 5) (The Free Peoples)
  Scardale (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  Shadowdale (PL 2) (The Free Peoples)

  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 9) (The Dauntless)

  The Non-Elves of Cormanthor (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
  The Knights of Myth Drannor (PL 4) (The Free Peoples)
  The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)

  The Church of Ilmater, LG diety of good, healing, law, strength, and suffering (PL 3)
  The Church of Torm, LG diety of good, healing, law, protection, and strength (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Church of Tyr, LG diety of good, knowledge, law, retribution, and war (PL 3)

  The Metallic Dragon Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Gem Dragon Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  96

  - - -

  MELKOR (Character unknown)

  (House Karanok)

  Chessenta and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (Core Nation of House Karanok)
  Nightflower (Westgate and the Night Masks) (PL 5)
  Threskel and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Karanok occupied)
  Unther and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (Karanok occupied)

  The Sahuagin Empire of the Sea of Fallen Stars (PL 9)
  The Coral Kingdom in the Trackless Sea (PL 8)

  The Chromatic Dragons of Faerun (PL 9)

  The Phaerimm (PL 30)
  The Unseelie of Faerun (PL 20)

  House Karanok (PL 7)

  The Church of Bane, LE diety of destruction, evil, hatred, law, and tyranny (PL 3)
  The Church of Gargauth, LE diety of charm, evil, law, and trickery (PL 3)
  The Church of Mask, NE diety of darkness, evil, luck, and trickery (PL 3)
  The Church of Talona, CE deity of chaos, destruction, evil, and suffering
  The Church of Tiamat, LE diety of evil, law, scalykind, and tyranny (PL 3)

  The Pantheon of the Chromatic Dragons (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  133

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE (Alarah Gomenei)

  Books discussing economics, how economic systems work, the history of economics, and how economics interact with politics.

  MAZTICAN MERITOCRACY

  Amn's possessions in Maztica (PL 10) (The Meritocracy)

  SOUTHWESTERN AND NORTHWESTERN MERITOCRACY

  Ankhapur (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Luskan (PL 6) (Secret Ally)
  Mintar (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Saelmur (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
  Skullport (PL 3) (Secret Ally)
  Suldolphor (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Tulmon (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
  Yeshpek (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)
  Yhep (PL 1) (The Meritocracy)

  Amn and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)
  The Border Kingdoms and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Calimshan and all Cities Therein (PL 13) (The Meritocracy)
  Chult and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Lapaliiya and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Samarach and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  The Isle of Tharsult (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Thindol and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  Tashalar and all Cities Therein (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Tethyr and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)
  Part of the Western Heartlands (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)

  The Shaar and all Cities Therein (PL 7) (The Meritocracy)

  The Black Jungle (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Duskwood (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  The Jundarwood (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  The Jungles of Chult (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Mhair Jungle (PL 3) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Misty Vale (PL 5) (Meritocracy occupied)
  The Neth Stand (PL 2) (The Meritocracy)
  Qurth Forest (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

  Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8) (Ally)
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 10) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the North (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Orcs of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Orcs of the Shining South (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Shining South (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Orcs of the Underdark (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Underdark (PL 3) (Ally)
  The Orcish Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Goblin Pantheon (PL 15)

  NORTHEASTERN MERITOCRACY

  Procampur (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

  Ashanath and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)
  The Great Dale and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Impiltur and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Meritocracy)
  Thazalhar and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 4) (The Meritocracy)
  Thesk and all Cities Therein (PL 6) (The Meritocracy)
  Vaasa and all Cities Therein (PL 3) (The Meritocracy)

  The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) (Ally)
  The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) (Ally)

  TOTAL PL:  243

  - - -

  SOLLIR (Mirriam Dhul)

  Books advocating Infernal Worship, conversion from mortality to Infernal, Infernal Domination of Toril.

  Durpar and all Cities Therein (PL 5)
  Estagund and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Ulgarth and all Cities Therein (you won't find it on the map) (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Var the Golden and all Cities Therein (PL 8) (Dark Crusader occupied)

  Council Hills (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Plains of Purple Dust (PL 10) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Desert of Raurin (PL 13) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Eastern Shaar (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Veldorn (PL 7) (Dark Crusader occupied)

  Aerilpar Forest (PL 1) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Forest of Amtar (PL 5) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Channathwood (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Part of the Chondalwood (PL 3) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  Part of the High Forest (PL 5)
  The Lurkwood (PL 3)
  The Riftwood (PL 1) (Dark Crusader occupied)
  The Woods of Sharp Teeth (PL 3)
  Trollbark Forest (PL 3)

  The Infernal Legions (PL 10)

  The Churches of the Infernal Powers (PL 10)

  TOTAL PL:  105

  - - -

  TIMOTHY (Muad Dha Bin, Grand Caliph of Zakhara:  Rogue 9 / Fighter 3 / Dread Pirate 10 / Aristocrat 6 / Bard 2)

  Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Heart (PL 10)
  Zakhara - The Seven Cities of the North (PL 8)
  Zakhara - The Six Cities of the Pantheon (PL 7)
  Zakhara - The Five Cities of the Pearl (PL 5)
  Zakhara - The Four Cities of the Ancients (PL 9)
  Zakhara - Hawa and the Domains of the Corsairs (PL 7)

  The Desert Tribes (PL 5)
  The Djinn (PL 10)

  The Pantheon of the One Thousand Gods (PL 15)

  City of Krenalir (PL 1) (Faerunian)

  Arhkaur Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
  Mortik Swamp (PL 3) (Faerunian)
  Rethild, the Great Swamp (PL 5) (Faerunian)

  The Arnrock (PL 1) (Faerunian) (Yes, Timothy has it!)
  Mother of Mists Isle (PL 1) (Faerunian)
  The Nelanther Isles (PL 5) (Faerunian)

   The Armies of Athas (PL 3) (Athian Invaders)
  The Dragon Kings of Athas (PL 8) (Athian Invaders)
  The Thri-Kreen of Athas (PL 5) (Athian Invaders)
  The Undead of Athas (PL 3) (Athian Invaders)

  TOTAL PL:  111

  - - -

  TOKIWONG (Misha Koldun:  Moon Elf Fighter 2 /Ranger 2 / Cleric 2 /Templar 15 / Divine Champion 5 / Divine Emmisary 5) 

  Books on war, war weapons, the sword, upon the philosophical nature of freedom, and the practical nature of how freedom is gained and maintained.

  Evereska (PL 4) (The Dauntless)

  Isle of Evermeet and all Cities Therein (PL 15) (The Dauntless)
  The Desertsmouth Mountains (PL 5)
  The Greycloak Hills (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  The Greypeak Mountains (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  The Saiyaddar and it's Bedine People in Anauroch (PL 3)
  The Plain of Standing Stone and it's Bedine People in Anauroch (PL 5)
  The Ride (PL 3)
  The Sword and it's Bedine People in Anauroch (PL 3)

  The Sea Elves of the Trackless Sea (PL 7)
  The Sea Elves of the Moonsea (PL 5)

  Ardeep Forest and the Elven Flying City (PL 7)
  The Border Forest (PL 3)
  The Far Forest (PL 3)
  The Forgotten Forest (PL 3)
  Neverwinter Wood (PL 5)

  The Churches of the Elven Pantheon (PL 15)
  Church of Eilistraee the Dark Maiden (PL 3) (The Dauntless)

  The Veiled Alliance (PL 10) (Athian)
  The Elves of Athas (PL 5) (Athian)

  TOTAL PL:  113

  - - -

  UVENELEI (Character unknown)

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None

  - - -

  VENUS (Raynar Smartface)

  Books speculating on possible inventions, on technological items already produced, and their possible effects on society and the world. An effort to portray technology in a positive light, to dream of a world made into a paradise by new inventions.

  Luiren (PL 6)
  Part of the Chondalwood and the Halflings of the Chondalwood (PL 4)

  The Dwarves of the North (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of the Moonsea (PL 3)
  The Dwarves of the Old South (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift (PL 5)
  The Dwarves of the Shining South (PL 5)
  The Dwarves of the Unapproachable East (PL 5)
  The Dwarves of the Underdark (PL 7)

  The Halflings of the North (PL 2)
  The Halflings of the Moonsea (PL 2)
  The Halflings of the Old South (PL 3)
  The Halflings of the Shining South (PL 3)
  The Halflings of the Unapproachable East (PL 3)

  The Halfling Pantheon (PL 15)
  The Dwarven Pantheon (PL 15)

  TOTAL PL:  86

  - - -

  WILLIAM  (Ardan Turval, fighter / wizard 8 / 22, Lawful Good, Worshipper of Lathander)

  Books about the value of tolerance, how it can lead to a better world, and how it is a better philosophy and way of life. Books about the benefits of diplomacy, mutual discussion, peace, social harmony, just and wise laws. Books about the joy of a world at peace.

  Neverwinter (PL 4) (The Free Nations)
  Raven’s Bluff (Ardan’s home town.) (PL 5)
  Waterdeep (PL 10) (The Free Nations)
  Daggerford (PL 3) (The Free Nations)

  The Lord's Alliance (PL 10) (The Free Nations)

  Isle of Alaron in the Moonshaes and all Cities Therein (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Gwynneth in the Moonshaes and all Cities Therein (PL 6) (The Dauntless)
  Korinn Achipelago in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Lantan (PL 3)
  Isle of Mintarn in the Moonshaes (PL 2) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Moray in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Isle of Nimbral (PL 10)
  Isle of Norland in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  Oman Isle in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Ruathym Isle (PL 3)
  Isle of Snowdown in the Moonshaes (PL 3) (The Dauntless)
  Unnamed Isles in the Moonshaes (PL 5) (The Dauntless)
  The Whalebone Isles (PL 2)

  The Seven Sisters (PL 7) (The Free Nations)
  The Chosen of Mystra (PL 10) (The Free Nations)

  Church of Eldath, NG diety of family, good, plants, protection, and water (PL 3)
  The Church of Lathander, NG diety of good, nobility, protection, renewal, strength, and the sun (PL 3)
  The Church of Llirra, CG diety of chaos, charm, family, good, travel, and joy (PL 3)
  The Church of Mystra, NG diety of magic (PL 5)
  The Church of Waukeen, N diety of knowledge, protection, trade, and travel (PL 3)

  TOTAL PL:  121

  - - -

  ZOURON (Zouron the Dark)

  Books on salvation and damnation, on magical lore, on magical healing.

  No claims

  TOTAL PL:  None


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

Nevermind.
  I am scrapping the RISK approach.
  We'll just have to roleplay out the battles.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 27, 2003)

What is the URL for the map you have created?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 27, 2003)

Edena, the url is:

http://home.planet.nl/~arend674/images/control.jpg

You could've followed the link you know, and then copied the URL from the site.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 27, 2003)

URL of the map:
http://home.planet.nl/~arend674/images/control.jpg
*edit* he beat me to it ;[ damn the lich.

Hmmm, I'd like to claim a part of the gnomes if possible, just like the dwarves & the halflings. Dunno how much PL those guys have left.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 27, 2003)

> We'll just have to roleplay out the battles.




That could work. There could also be some problems with that approach.

Take me as an example. I have a lot of widely scattered territories and will therefore have to have a lot of different armies troughout my lands. Different territories have different strategical importance and the armies will therefore have to be of different size. I guess I could say that I have a small force here, and a slightly larger force there and a huge force there, but why do that when we have a PL-system already in place? Why not use that for armies? Even in a free-form situation you'd probably still have to keep track of the general locations of everybody's armies. If you'd use the RISK-rules you certainly would. But the PL system is far superior.
 I suggest we use the combat system from the 3rd IR, which was supremely excellent btw , but for the sake of simplicity simply remove the attack- and defence- modifiers and the factors those depended on. Instead of a specific level of tech or magic giving a specific increase in the power of a powerlevel you could simply rule that such advance gives a number of bonus PLs as a percentage of the total PL of the faction and territory.  

No templates (just us posting a list of where our armies and fleets are at the start of the turn), no armsraces, no industrialization rules, no munchkinism, just a simple and flexible rule for deciding the outcome of battles.


But really, I have no major problem with free-form. I'll probably do pretty well that way too, so it's no big deal. The most important thing, regardless of which rules we use, is that you pace yourself. We all care about your health and really don't mind if the IR goes a bit slower. On the contrary that would make it easier for a lot of us to keep up with events, leaving the computer for a few days wouldn't be tantamount to suiciding your faction. Infinately more important, however, is that the pace of the IR is not suiciding the DM. 

Serpenteye
(Carl)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

*I felt my fingers itch too often so I gave in to replying extensively with a headache*

POSTED BY EDENA:

FORSAKEN ONE (Daugothoth)

Books relating the Coming Doom, Impending Armaggedon, the extinction of whole races, the enslavement of all others.

Peluria, Great Kingdom of the Ice Queen (PL 15)

The Cult of the Dragon (PL 8) (Cult)

The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 9) (Cult)
The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun (PL 5) (Cult Ally)
The Undead Hordes (PL 7)

The Church of Auril, NE diety of air, evil, storms, and water (PL 3)
The Church of Umberlee, CE diety of chaos, destruction, evil, oceans, storms, and water (PL 3)
The Church of Velsharoon, NE diety of death, evil, magic, and undeath (PL 3)

TOTAL PL: 54

ANSWER:

I'd like to relinquish my hold over the Church of Umberlee since I don't controll any water things or ocean based stuff so that church doesn't befit me so please remove:
The Church of Umberlee, CE diety of chaos, destruction, evil, oceans, storms, and water (PL 3)

I'm content with what I claimed myself. I was tempted to claim more but then I'd claim stuff that isn't IC as well as what I've got now. I made my choice to go fully IC and I will go with the course if action that I choose... so please remove it. Thanks.


FROM EDENA

They know now. The Magical Renaissance saw to that.

ANSWER:

That's a civiliced and political correct way to put it 


JANOS

And further, I want to get rid of the Drow.

ANSWER:

Who doesn't, who doesn't 


EDENA SAID:

Forsaken One, you know a lot about FR. Cheers, my friend! Too bad we're about to alter FR beyond recognition ... 

ANSWER:

Heh you may think it too bad but I'm here to make damn sure it's altered in the way that I want it to! And some big bad dracoliches think the same way about that! 


FROM EDENA

Hey, you made the effort. Thank you, Mr. Draco.
These are yours. Will add them at once to your Roster. (You'll probably also get a lot of the countries that Forsaken One relinquished.)

ANSWER:

You will thank me eventually Draco, you know you will. Resistance is futile 


EDENA:

They're yours if you want them, Forsaken One.

ANSWER:

Tempted... but going out of character and realistic claims again and I really really don't want to do that. Didn't want to do it in the 3rd IR and don't want to do that now. Really, I'm not PL crazy at all!


EDENA:

The LAST thing I want is everyone with 10,000, then 100,000, then 1,000,000 PL, spending it all on research (1,000,000,000,000 PL?)

ANSWER:

*innocent whistle* spotting everyone staring at me after that remark. "What????!!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Agreed with SE here. The PL system is ideal for combat and the way somethings power is measured.

I'm heavily against the templates and the +x/+x per army but I really am in favor of using PL values in battles to give a picture of how much is situated where and how strong it is.

And on another matter... I am really REALLY against the ability to attack anywhere. It just makes strategies redundant and geography and such. Borders and whos whos neighbour is for me alot of the fun. I really like geography to matter and just keep the ability to transport anything anywhere totally out of the game exept for the stuff that can fly. Massive ground armies which is the bulk of most peoples army just suddenly goes somewhere. Not even with the amount of magic in the Realms!

Please, I'd like everyones opinions on that last matter I went into. It gives alot more depth to the game and it makes strategy a real point again.

Kris - Out.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 27, 2003)

I like the RPing of battles.

PL is seriously ed up here: Thay PL 15. Damrath and their Drow Allies could take on Thay? Come on!

[edit] I totally agree on the No Attack Everywhere You Want Issue.

Teleporting is for Wizards, not for commoners and warriors...

What, what? [/edit]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

role play the battles with PL being a factor, I.E. all things equal higher PL will win, but take into consideration specific tactics written out into the post... so PL is not always a simple matter of numbers but tactics, leaving the GM, Edena to make the final arbitration 

*NO DUEL RULES* like the rules for 11th level magic that got wacky real quick


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm all for free-form (I don't think PL are that necessary) and against teleportation attacks (what? I'm with TFO about an issue? /me goes get some insecticide, just in case) 

Also I'd like we all to follow TFO's example and try to claim only the powers we think that make sense IC. I hope that could also allow us to shorten and simplify the roster and eventually the map.

-edited for better spelling-


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

> (I don't think PL are that necessary) and against teleportation attacks (what? I'm with TFO about an issue? /me goes get some insecticide, just in case)



Brawl Lichten boy, you know that's all you can do when the Swarms come for you and your entire pityfull race. All Hail Queen Vaeregoth and the God Emperor!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

> Also I'd like if we all followed TFO's example and tried to get only the powers we thin make sense IC. I hope that could also allow us to shorten and simplify the roster and eventually the map.



Follow me! You know you want to!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm with TFO on most of this, because it's all the same opinion I have.

I'm all about no templates, but I would like 'rules' on how powerful you are and only that.

I'm all about having a PL, and comparing PL with other PL when fighting, but that's it. I'd rather Edena rewarded more PL and damage PL based entirely on opinion.

So in other words, I want a score, but I don't want rules. High score = good, low score = bad.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 27, 2003)

Everyone loves TFO!

Damn man, I gotta keep this fever! It's doing a wonderfull thing with my brain! Just look at my ideas and opinions!


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 27, 2003)

> And on another matter... I am really REALLY against the ability to attack anywhere. It just makes strategies redundant and geography and such. Borders and whos whos neighbour is for me alot of the fun. I really like geography to matter and just keep the ability to transport anything anywhere totally out of the game exept for the stuff that can fly. Massive ground armies which is the bulk of most peoples army just suddenly goes somewhere. Not even with the amount of magic in the Realms!




I agree completely!  If you want to go somewhere you'll have to walk, take a ship or teleport with a limited percentage of your forces only. 



> Damn man, I gotta keep this fever! It's doing a wonderfull thing with my brain! Just look at my ideas and opinions!




I hope you get better soon. If not I guess you'll vanquish us all. 



> Also I'd like we all to follow TFO's example and try to claim only the powers we think that make sense IC. I hope that could also allow us to shorten and simplify the roster and eventually the map.




If this was the start of the IR I would agree with you but the gnomish books made that impossible. Like it or not the Forgotten Realms of the official setting are dead and gone. Any combination of powers could make sense IC for those of us who spread our literary epidemics all over the place. Alignment and history are kinda irrellevant when everybody's under domination. 

I think that's a reasonable excuse for the existance of my scattered faction. To some extent I think I've earned my current position of relative power with my posting. The only way we can equalise things is by ripping away all that's been done in the IR so far and start all over and I don't think that would be a good idea. I also don't like to limit myself, I'm too much of a power-junkie for that, which makes me question wether I should even play in this game at all and if my presence would do more harm than good to the game.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 27, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *If this was the start of the IR I would agree with you but the gnomish books made that impossible. Like it or not the Forgotten Realms of the official setting are dead and gone. Any combination of powers could make sense IC for those of us who spread our literary epidemics all over the place. Alignment and history are kinda irrellevant when everybody's under domination.
> 
> I think that's a reasonable excuse for the existance of my scattered faction. To some extent I think I've earned my current position of relative power with my posting. The only way we can equalise things is by ripping away all that's been done in the IR so far and start all over and I don't think that would be a good idea. I also don't like to limit myself, I'm too much of a power-junkie for that, which makes me question wether I should even play in this game at all and if my presence would do more harm than good to the game. *





Serpenteye, that's not what I meant. Your rather huge faction make sense IC, because of the previous events in the game. Several things happened in this thread instead that in my opinion make less sense. E.g. I'm going to drop the Sea Elves of the Sea of Fallen Stars, because I can't find a good reason for them to follow me, and I never interacted with them IC.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Serpenteye, that's not what I meant. Your rather huge faction make sense IC, because of the previous events in the game. Several things happened in this thread instead that in my opinion make less sense. E.g. I'm going to drop the Sea Elves of the Sea of Fallen Stars, because I can't find a good reason for them to follow me, and I never interacted with them IC. *




If Litchenhart is dropping the Sea Elves, I will take the Sea Elves of the Sea of he Fallen Stars


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *If Litchenhart is dropping the Sea Elves, I will take the Sea Elves of the Sea of he Fallen Stars  *




Hehe, that's what I meant: they are surely better represented in your hands or in Kal's. 

Tokiwong, may I ask you what alignment is your char?

Oh and does anybody know where's Elmwood? It should be in the Dalelands but I couldn't find it yet.
-edit: I found it. it was just an inch beyond the edge of the map I was looking.  -


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

> I hope you get better soon. If not I guess you'll vanquish us all.



I'll just spread my illness among you and you shall all be enlightened and take me as your rightfull undead and frosty ruler better known as the Icicle King! Urhmm no that's wrong.. All hail the Magnum delicious Ice King... eurhm *cough*.. rightt.....

All hail the Plaguebearers and the Frost King and Ice Queen? Something like that... no wait... krmz... nevermmindddd...

*delerious..*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe, that's what I meant: they are surely better represented in your hands or in Kal's.
> 
> ...




Misha Koldun is Neutral Good


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena, a few things ( I will have lots more when I wake up, bit it's 2.20 am here right now, anf I have just been awake for 26 hours straight, getting adrenaline thrilla @disneyland.

Is opening up new gates to new world posiible IC? I don't think you ever answered me that, although I don't know for sure)

Could I also get control of Tharsult (In the middle of the Shining Sea). Thank you for giving me the nelanther Isles, much appreciated.

You said the powers of sthas are uo for claiming, I wouldclaim them, because, what from what I've heard, they would fit me. You should now my cracter is Chaotic Neutral, Zakhara is ruled as LN and my goals for my char are very simple, Power! Power hunger is what got him to grand-caliph, and that is what gt him to take a look at fearun. The forces of Athas would be good allies for him.

I am against fighting battles everywhere you want, especially with the red plague eridicating magic.

I have not read into it, but by thge siund of it I would like RP battles better.

Also, could anyone give my info on the arnrock?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 28, 2003)

Speaking as someone who chose a theme rather than geographical stability I'm all for attacks anywhere you wan't cause I'm doomed otherwise. Especially since defining exactly where the Faerie of Faerun are is gonna require shading most of the map in my colour .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2003)

I just assume that anyone without a specific location in my forces just found a cosy spot in the areas I do have.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

I love it.

  If you boil down all the posts above, they say:

  My old rule system stunk
  My new rule system will probably stink

  It should be done this way
  It should be done that way
  No, it should be done thurt way
  No, it should be donw thwat way
  No, it should be done thit way
  No, it should be done thet way

  (chuckles loudly)

  Ok, listen up, you jokers, for Edena_of_Neith is talking, and when Edena_of_Neith is talking, you'd better listen!  (Or Edena, 161st level, is gonna come and cream your high level PCs.)

  Janos, thank you for the map.
  I love it!  

  Your PL and the map are there to show you roughly how strong your civilization is.
  Since I'm about to totally trash your civilization, though, it doesn't matter that much.
  You see areas shaded in, in color, but it is deceptive - vast areas within those colored areas are not under anyone's control at all - that includes you, Kalanyr, because vast areas of Faerun are uncontrolled wilderness where nobody (except Elminster) knows anything about the area or who lives there.

  Tell ya what, folks.  Let's just start the IR, now, and see how it goes.  If we need more rules, I'll invent them (and they'll stink, like they stunk before.)
  Until then, let's make a mess here.

  Timothy, you got Athas.  I'm altering the lists.
  Tokiwong, you got those sea elves.  I'm altering the lists.

  I may be the lousiest DM on ENWorld, but I am going to start this 4th IR.  It may die a horrible death, but at least it's going to get started!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

I love you Edena in a purely player to DM kind of way.. not trying to insult just saying wasn't a big fan of it.. but you rock, you do what I think would be very difficult for me to do


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks Tokiwong.

  I'm not half the DM I used to be, though.  Too much personal trouble since the 3rd IR.  This could die a horrible death.

  But nevermind that.

  TO THE PLAYING THE GAME FORUM, EVERYONE!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Thanks Tokiwong.
> 
> I'm not half the DM I used to be, though.  Too much personal trouble since the 3rd IR.  This could die a horrible death.
> 
> ...




Rock on  I am soooooo there


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

I got the first post, I am apart of IR history now... or something


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2003)

Serpenteye,

I will keep my current powers.

Edena:

I hope to have the list of deities done by Monday.  The typing of it is a bit slow.  If they have not been claimed, perhaps you can give Kelemvor and Jergal to Festy Dog.  He appears severely underpowered.

I have to say that I am disappointed that people are already threatening to quit if magic goes away.  In the 1st IR, the elves cast the Karsus Avatar spell.  People continued to play.  Magic came back.

During such a time, Serpenteye, your faction could retain its hold on power.  I presume your character put loyalists in charge, in addition to using the domination books.  So, you could e-merge from a time of no magic with your power in check -especially if he worked on dealing with their needs and worries at such a time of crisis.  If Edena handled the temporary end of magic like he did in the 1st IR, no one need lose power levels or characters.  (No action, just talk during the time of no magic.)

Edena, I have faith in your abilities as a DM.  I think we all should believe in you.  Thanks for running the IR and inventing the concept to begin with.

Check your e-mail.  I have a few ideas to help you along.
It seems few people are taking the Red Death seriously.  I think I have found a way to solve some of the rules problems.  So, check your e-mail.  

Hang in there, Edena.  You should not berate your own abilities.  I have faith in you --- and I think everyone should as well.  If I offended you, I offer my apologies.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

> The forces of Athas would be good allies for him.



No they won't... you are about power. They are about destruction and seeping every last bit of life from everything so think again


----------



## Timothy (Mar 28, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> No they won't... you are about power. They are about destruction and seeping every last bit of life from everything so think again  *




You see, perfect for me!

These are the best shock troops you can wish for! When diplomacy and all else fails (which it quite frequently does) you just say "GO ATHAS" and then rebuild the area 10 days later. only this time, you can rebuild it to your own grand ideas.

And my own ideas are the best therer are! at least in my opinion.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

> During such a time, Serpenteye, your faction could retain its hold on power. I presume your character put loyalists in charge, in addition to using the domination books. So, you could e-merge from a time of no magic with your power in check -especially if he worked on dealing with their needs and worries at such a time of crisis. If Edena handled the temporary end of magic like he did in the 1st IR, no one need lose power levels or characters. (No action, just talk during the time of no magic.)




True, and there's also the little matter of the super-drug. 

Just for the record I was not one of the players who threatened to quit if we lost magic. Why would I when I would be among the players who would have prospered most from it? Very few of my countries are heavily magic-reliant. Only my Beholders (8PL) need it for survival. 

------

I've finished the first version of the map, (though I guess we don't need it anymore) unfortunately it's rather large (3.5 MB). I can't send such large files via hotmail to whomever would put it up on their site, so if anyone has any ideas I'd be happy to hear them. If there's no other way I guess I'll have to get a site of my own to upload it to. Would any of you recommend a good, free, provider?


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Your PL and the map are there to show you roughly how strong your civilization is.
> Since I'm about to totally trash your civilization, though, it doesn't matter that much.
> *




There's the Edena I remember and fear.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

Edena, I suggest you open a recruitement thread in the Talking the Talk Forum (this one doh) with that in the name of the thread. Else you might even want to try in the General Discussion Forum to round up some meat for the grinder.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I've finished the first version of the map, (though I guess we don't need it anymore) unfortunately it's rather large (3.5 MB). I can't send such large files via hotmail to whomever would put it up on their site, so if anyone has any ideas I'd be happy to hear them. If there's no other way I guess I'll have to get a site of my own to upload it to. Would any of you recommend a good, free, provider?*




Serpenteye, I dunno about providers, but if you have mIrc you could join someone of us in the IR chatroom and send the map via DCC.
Another way could be to put the map in your shared folder in Kazaa or another peer to peer program and tell us the exact namefile.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

> Serpenteye, I dunno about providers, but if you have mIrc you could join someone of us in the IR chatroom and send the map via DCC.




That sounds easy enough. Where is the chat and how do I log in to it? And when can I meet someone there who could upload it?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2003)

The chat is on Psionics server

chat.psionics.net
port 6660-6669
channel #IR

I'm there most of the time, and if you send it to me, I'll send it to Janos that is the most likely to upload it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok 

I'll be there momentarily


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

It's a ing labyrinth in there, and I can't find the cheeze.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 28, 2003)

Start mIRC. You'll get a popup if you want to register. Just close it.

Next, you get a screen with many buttons and other thingies.
Click the ADD button [top right]. Put in the info Licht gave you:

Name: IR / Enworld / Anything so you know it is this server
Server: chat.psionics.net
Port: 6660-6669

Next, save it. You'll see the dropdown menu now displaying the servername you entered. Press Connect to IRC server.

You'll be connected to the psionics.net server, and get another popup. Type #IR and press enter.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm there right now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2003)

The map has been sent, there are some minor issues, places I couldn't find, didn't know how to define etc. But it's mostly done.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart emailed me the map, and i posted it to my geocities account.

http://www.geocities.com/provostcheckmate/The_Realms_IR_Map.gif


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

For people who can't open the map:

Copy the URL.
Open a new browser window.
Paste the URL.
Press 'enter'.

Geocities doesn't allow outside linking...:/

Serpenteye, that is a *very* nice map.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 29, 2003)

*Churches of Toril*

Edena, as promised here is a list of the churches of Toril, minus the Mulhorand and nonhuman pantheons which should be taken as a group.  I suggest that any unclaimed churches go to the weaker players.


Also, I think that the ability to move all of one's armies anywhere instantaneously is too powerful. I don't think even Netheril or the elven kingdoms of the Crown Wars had that sort of power.  (12th level magic would have done it.  Hmm, maybe Karsus should have researched THAT spell instead.     )

Churches of Toril:
Note:  I have adapted this from the FRCS, pages 234-241.  Remember Edena must assign how powerful each church is and whether you may have it.  However, I believe it is fair to say that the churches of deities of similar power, i.e. two lesser gods, should be similar.  The ranks of deities are abbreviated as follows:  Greater god (G), Intermediate god (I), Lesser god (L), Demigod (D).  Remember, it is best to pick churches appropriate to your faction’s alignment, culture,  and purposes.  Thus, it would make very little sense of me to pick the Church of Bane.  Or someone running the Orcs to pick elven deities.  Notes reflect facts about the deity as they exist in the FRCS.   This maybe subject to change by Edena.

A   pair of parentheses after an alignment indicates an alignment tendency, based on what I know of the Realms.   A question mark means I believe I am correct, but not absolutely certain. Thus, Finder Wyvenspur is  CN (cg)  Chaotic neutral with chaotic good tendencies.  Hoar, god of retribution,  revenge, and poetic justice, is LN in 3E, but I believe had some LG tendencies in 2nd Edition. Also, remember that clerics usually have to be in one alignment step of their deity.  Thus, a priest of Tiamat may be LE, LN, or NE.  A cleric can only be of neutral alignment if his deity  is of that alignment.  

In practical terms, Churches can help an underpowered player and the churches can help a player come up with a theme for his or her faction.  It is important for a player to make sure that the interests of the churches he controls are at least respected, and better yet, promoted by a player and his country.

The format is Church, followed by deity rank, and alignment. Domains are in the next line down, followed in the line afterwards by portfolio.  The last line are notes if appropriate. (It looked better in word.)  Follow the example of Akadi below.

Church of Akadi (G)              N               
Domains: Air, Illusion, Travel, Trickery    
Portfolio:  Elemental air, speed, movement, trickery

Church of Auril (L)                 NE           
Air,Evil, Storm, Water 
Cold ,winter

Church of Azuth (L)               LN            
Illusion, Magic, Knowledge, Law, Spell      
Wizards, mages, spellcasters in general 
Serves Mystra

Church of Bane (I)                 LE        
Destruction, Evil, Hatred,  Law, Tyranny   
Strife, hatred, tyranny, fear  

Church of Beshaba (I)           CE             
Chaos, Evil, Fate, Luck,  Trickery        
Random mischief, misfortune, bad luck, trickery
Once part of Tyche	

Church of Chauntea  (G)       NG             
Animal, Earth, Good, Plant, Protection, Renewal                  Agriculture, farmers, gardens,  summer

Church of Cyric (G)             CE         
 Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Illusion,  Trickery                                  Murder, lies, intrigue, deception,  illusion	

Church of Deneir (L)            NG             
Good, Knowledge, Protection,   Rune 
Glyphs, images, literature, catography      
Serves  Oghma

Church of Eldath (L)            NG      
Family, Good, Plant, Protection, Water
Quiet places, springs, pools, peace, waterfalls

Church of Finder Wyvenspur (D)           CN(cg)     
Chaos, Charm, Renewal,  Scalykind          
Cycle of life, transformation of art, saurials

Church of  Garagos (D)       CN      
Chaos, Destruction, Strength, War
War, skill at arms, destruction, plunder

Church of Gargauth (D)        LE             
Charm, Evil, Law, Trickery
Betrayal, cruelty, political corruption, powerbrokers

Church of Gond  (I)               N      
Craft, Earth, Fire,  Knowledge, Metal,  Planning    
Artifice, craft, construction,  smithwork                                       Clerics may be of any alignment
Serves Oghma

Church of Grumbar (G)         N               
Cavern, Earth, Metal, Time        
Elemental earth, solidity, changelessness, oaths   

Church of Gwaeron Windstrom  (D)        NG            
Animal, Good, Knowledge,  Plant, Travel
Tracking, rangers of the North 

Church of Helm (I)               LN            
Law, Planning, Protection,  Strength 
Guardians, protection, protectors

Church of Hoar (D)              LN(lg?)      
Fate, Law, Retribution,   Travel                         
Revenge, retribution, poetic justice    

Church of  Ilmater (I)           LG  
Good, Healing,  Law, Strength, Suffering 
Endurance, suffering, martyrdom,perserverance
A member of the Triad with Torm and Tyr

Church of  Istishia (G)         N             
Destruction, Ocean, Storm, Travel, Water                           
Elemental water, purification, wetness

Church of  Jergal  (D)         LN               
Death, Fate, Law, Rune,  Suffering 
Fatalism, proper burial, guardian of tombs 
Serves Kelemvor

Church of  Kelemvor (G)     LN          
Death, Fate, Law, Protection,  Travel     
Death, the dead

Church of  Kossuth (G)        N(LN)  
Destruction, Fire, Renewal, Suffering        
Elemental fire, purification through fire    
Clergy may be neutral  or lawful neutral

Church of Lathander (G)      NG      
Good, Nobility, Protection, Renewal, Strengrh, Sun             
Spring, dawn, birth, youth,  vitality, athlectics	

Church of Llira (L)                CG            
Chaos, Charm, Family, Good,  Travel                          
Joy, happiness, dance, festivals, freedom,  liberty

Church of Loviatar (L)           LE     
Evil, Law, Retribution,  Strength, Suffering                          
Pain, hurt, agony, torment, suffering, torture

Church of Lurue (D)               CG      
Animal, Chaos, Good, Healing                                 
Talking beasts, intelligent, non-humanoid creatures

Church of Malar   (L)              CE             
Animal, Chaos, Evil,  Moon, Strength
Hunters, stealing, bloodlust,  evil lycanthropes

Church of Mask (L)                 NE        
Darkness, Evil, Luck,  Trickery   
Tieves, thievery, shadows


Church of Mielikki (I)             NG           
Animal, Good, Plant,  Travel                                                  Forests, forest creatures, rangers,dryads, autumn

Church of Milil  (L)                  NG             
Charm, Good,  Knowledge, Nobility
Poetry, song, eloquence                      
Serves  Oghma

Church of Mystra (G)              NG    
Good, Illusion, Knowledge, Magic, Rune, Spell  
Magic, spells, the Weave

Church of Nobanion (D)          LG             
Animal, Good, Law, Nobility     
Royalty, lions and feline beasts, good beasts			
Church of Oghma (G)              N              
Charm, Knowldege, Luck  Travel, Trickery        
Knowledge, invention, inspiration, bards
Clergy of	any alignment 

Church of the Red Knight          (D)             LN             
Law, Nobility, Planning, War     
Strategy, planning, tactics

Church of Savras (D)             LN 	    
Fate, Knowledge, Magic, Spell          
Divination, fate, truth              
Serves Mystra

Church of Selûne (I)              CG	   
Chaos, Good, Moon,  Protection, Travel
Moon, stars, navigation,  prophecy, questers, good and neutral lycanthropes

Church of Shar (G)               NE             
Cavern, Darkness, Evil, Knowledge                                
Dark, night, loss,  forgetfulness, unrevealed secrets, caverns, dungeons,   the Shadow Weave, Underdark

Church of Sharess (D)          CG           
Chaos, Charm, Good,  Travel, Trickery
Hedonism, sensual fulfillmant,  festhalls, cats

Church of Shaundakul           (L)           CN           
Air, Chaos, Portal, Protection, Trade, Travel                                 Travel, exploration, caravans,  portals

Church of Shialla   (D)           NG          
Animal, Good, Plant, Renewal      
Woodland glades, woodland fertility, the High Forest, Neverwinter Wood

Church of Siamorphe             (D)           LN          
Knowledge, Law, Nobility, Planning                                                Nobles, rightful rule of nobility, human royalty

Church of Silvanus (G)           N            
Animal, Plant, Protection,  Renewal, Water
Wild nature, druids 

Church of Sune     (G)           CG         
Chaos, Charm, Good, Protection                   
Beauty, love, passion 

Church of Talona  (L)           CE           
Chaos, Destruction, Evil,  Suffering
Disease, poison 

Church of Talos    (G)           CE           
Chaos, Destruction, Evil,  Fire,  Storm                                            Storms, destruction, rebellion,  conflagrations, earthquakes, vortices

Church of Tempus  (G)         CN           
Chaos, Protection, Strength, War 
War, battle, warriors

Church of  Tiamat (L)            LE            
Evil, Law, Scalykind, Tyranny     
Evil dragons, evil greed, reptiles, Chessenta

Church of Torm (L)               LG           
Good, Healing, Law, Protection,
Strength                                          
Duty, loyalty, obedience,  paladins

Church of Tymora (I)            CG           
Chaos, Good, Luck, Protection, Travel    
Good fortune, skill, adventurers          
Once part of Tyche

Church of Tyr (G)                 LG            
Good, Knowledge, Law, Retribution, War
Justice 

Church of Ubtao (G)             N              
Planning, Plant, Protection,  Scalykind 
Creation, jungles, Chult, the Chultans, dinosaurs

Church of Ulutiu (D)             LN            
Animal, Law, Ocean, Protection, Strength       
Glaciers, polar environment, arctic dwellers

Church of Umberlee (I)        CE             
Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Ocean, Storm, Water     
Oceans, currents, sea winds, waves

Church of Uthgar (D)           CN             
Animal, Chaos, Retribution,   Strength,  War           
The Uthgardt barbarian tribes, physical strength

Church of Valkur (D)            CG            
Air, Chaos, Good, Ocean,   Protection                 
Sailors, ships, favorable winds, naval combat

Church of Velsharoon (D)      NE           
Death, Evil, Magic, Undeath              
Necromancy, necromancers, evil liches, undeath

Church of Waukeen (L)         N        
Knowledge, Protection, Trade,  Travel
Trade, travel, wealth


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 29, 2003)

Oeee shiny map SE! I LIKE! 

And nice list WR allthough I have Faiths and Panteons myself but it's nice to have around and thanks for the effort!


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks  There were some locations I didn't find or know how to place:



BUGBEAR Pink
The Sword Coast North (PL 3) (The Free Nations)
Part of the Savage Frontier (PL 3) (The Free Nations)

- - -

CREAMSTEAK YELLOW

The Orcs of the Unapproachable East (PL 3) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Unapproachable East (PL 3) (Ally)



MR. DRACO Purple

The Sword Coast (PL 7) (Free Nations)
Part of the Western Heartlands (PL 5) (Free Nations)

- - -

FESTY DOG Light Green

FORSAKEN ONE (Daugothoth) Ice Blue

JANOS AUDRON Black


- - -

KALANYR (Arkanyl) Dark Green

The Frozen Forest (PL 3)
Ganathwood (PL 3)


The Elves of Cormanthor Forest (PL 4)

- - -

LICHTENHART Dark Yellow

The Non-Elves of Cormanthor (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)
The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3) (The Free Peoples)

- - -

MELKOR (Character unknown) Darker Blue

(House Karanok)

The Sahuagin Empire of the Sea of Fallen Stars (PL 9)
The Coral Kingdom in the Trackless Sea (PL 8)


- - -

SERPENTEYE (Alarah Gomenei) RED

MAZTICAN MERITOCRACY

Amn's possessions in Maztica (PL 10) (The Meritocracy)

*King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 10) (Ally)
The Goblins of the North (PL 5) (Ally)
The Orcs of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Old South (PL 3) (Ally)
The Orcs of the Shining South (PL 5) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Shining South (PL 3) (Ally)
The Orcs of the Underdark (PL 5) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Underdark (PL 3) (Ally)


The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) (Ally)
The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) (Ally)

TOTAL PL: 243

- - -

SOLLIR (Mirriam Dhul) BROWN

- - -

TIMOTHY ORANGE

The Arnrock (PL 1) (Faerunian) (Yes, Timothy has it!)


- - -

TOKIWONG BLUE


The Ride (PL 3)

The Sea Elves of the Trackless Sea (PL 7)
The Sea Elves of the Moonsea (PL 5)

TOTAL PL: 113

- - -
- - -

VENUS (Raynar Smartface) Light Blue

The Dwarves of the North (PL 4)
The Dwarves of the Moonsea (PL 3)
The Dwarves of the Old South (PL 4)
The Dwarves of the Shining South (PL 5)
The Dwarves of the Unapproachable East (PL 5)
The Dwarves of the Underdark (PL 7)

The Halflings of the North (PL 2)
The Halflings of the Moonsea (PL 2)
The Halflings of the Old South (PL 3)
The Halflings of the Shining South (PL 3)
The Halflings of the Unapproachable East (PL 3)

- - -

WILLIAM White

Isle of Nimbral (PL 10)


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2003)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Lichtenhart emailed me the map, and i posted it to my geocities account.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/provostcheckmate/The_Realms_IR_Map.gif *




Thanks.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

The arnrock isn the volcano in the middle of the lake of steam


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

Serpenteye:

I've uploaded a map with some colored spots (corresponding to the colors the players have) that show the places where the nations are that you couldn't place.

Some of the unplaceable nations are indeed unplaceable on your map...

link


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2003)

Nice map... it is of great use to me.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok Janos, I might accept your offer.


----------



## hemel (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey people,..... Timothy told me to check this out, he also asked me to join, so i'm looking for an opening,... i you will have me that is.

he more or less explained what this is about,.... original approach to dnd, I must say.

My experiance with D&D is 6 years of playing, 4 of them as DM.

(never knew books could make such a mess,..... I'll never trust my schoolbooks again)

I'm kind of confused about the claiming of powers, i hope someone can give me some clarity about that,....

anyway, i hope i can play, and i'm looking forwrd to hear from you.

bye!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, Edena, you asked for more People, so I've asked one to join.

I will help him to get into the game a bit. But Mayb e the others could give him some advice, as your experience is greater than mine. I have explained about the books and about the portals to other worlds and said he should read the whole IC thread

I have advised him to try and claim Kara Tur. I belive that there are some books on that continent, but do not know which, does anybody know that?

Any way, Welcome Hemel to the wonderfould world of the IR


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

Hemel, what exactely confuses you? If you are specific it's far easier to explain something.

Hope you're gonna enjoy the IR


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey Janos you know your shades are not excavating right.. they will have to wait till all these crises are resolved


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah, I've read that post. I thought I had posted that there was no excavation...(or at least implied)


----------



## hemel (Mar 29, 2003)

more specific?, ok I'll try.

first of all,..... what do the books do?, are they the territory?,... or just something that you have, or don't have.

second, characters,... they do nothing,..... weel ok, given the greatness of the whole its understanding, but still something I'll need to get used too.

third, people pick powers just like that, so you can just pick one you want or do you have to be an elf to pick an alves territory?

fourth, the earth element,.... while cool, concernes me,..... rifles just are not my thing in a fantasy world,.... and if the industrial revolution goes on, I hate to see a hard gotten dragon getting blown out of the sky by a crude missle launcher or something smimilar.

was I specific enough?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 29, 2003)

more specific?, ok I'll try.

first of all,..... what do the books do?, are they the territory?,... or just something that you have, or don't have.


You write the books. What effect they have is Edena's call. The effect depends, of course, on the book, and most of the time the effect is quite reasonable for the book you've written.


second, characters,... they do nothing,..... weel ok, given the greatness of the whole its understanding, but still something I'll need to get used too.


Your character can do stuff. Mostly though, they're used for diplomacy or for a very special action (sending your character means you are doing something yourself, instead of sitting back and ruling a country.)


third, people pick powers just like that, so you can just pick one you want or do you have to be an elf to pick an alves territory?


Yep. Now you can pick the powers you want. Nations, peoples and religions are all for the taking now. And if you want to be an Elf, you have a problem since most of the Elf lands have already been taken.


fourth, the earth element,.... while cool, concernes me,..... rifles just are not my thing in a fantasy world,.... and if the industrial revolution goes on, I hate to see a hard gotten dragon getting blown out of the sky by a crude missle launcher or something smimilar.


It's an IR. Industrial Revolution. Technology is gonna play a big role for most weak races like dwarfs gnomes and halflings (). Dragons, of course, are gonna get upgraded too. Maybe the technological way, that they have anti missile defenses, or magical, that they cast Ghorus Toth's Metal Melt on incoming missiles. Which route to go is entirely up to you...


was I specific enough?

Guess so


----------



## hemel (Mar 29, 2003)

*that helped out, thank you*

ok, so now that i know all that, I will (provided I won't forget what he said) claim kara-tur (they said it was the last one free, or one of the last ones, no more, because i want to start small.

i was told it was oriental, so DM fill me in please, what can i expect there, or is it up to me what goes on there, and what lives there?.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 30, 2003)

Hemel, go to the link in my sig and look for what I have on Kara Tur  in that link.  Edena will determine what is in Kara Tur.

I look forward to reading your posts.

Nice map, Serpenteye.  Thanks for your efforts.  (I may e-mail you about how to work with such a map.  I am working on a few maps for my own homebrew campaign.)

Creamsteak, is there any chance you could get it posted here at EN World or elsewhere.  The  load time is pretty long.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 30, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hemel, go to the link in my sig and look for what I have on Kara Tur  in that link.  Edena will determine what is in Kara Tur.
> 
> I look forward to reading your posts.
> 
> ...




Thanks  Your links made it easier


----------



## Timothy (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey all.

I was wondering if I could get some more info on the athasian armies I have. I just heared that the dragon kins destroy things even if I could trun them to lawful good, but I was wondering what the status of the other athasian forces was.

The Thri-keen
The undead
and the armies of Athas.

Also, I'm willing to trade the Dragon kings of athas, and even the undead of Athas (also evil I presume).

I woul like to trade the dragonkings with Melkor for the Coral kingdom. And at the same time want to know more of the coral kingdom before I say yes. The undead are also availble, maybe in exchange for Unther.

I'm willing to trade them with Sollirt in exchange of the Forest of Amtar and the Eastern Shaar.

I don't think any of the other powers are interested are have an area they could trade me for it.

Edit: This trade is meant to take place IC, between Muad Dha Bin and however wants the trade. I will discuss this with the dragon kings, although they are under the influence of the domination books. I understand if this plan is disaproved of by Edena, but let Edenma be the one who decides that.

Thanks in advance everyone for the info.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 30, 2003)

Edena, I put some links for Kara-Tur in william's thread.

These are the Powers in Kara-Tur. In PL Kara-Tur would probarly around the same as the whole of fearun, but that is up to you. Maybe Hemel can start with just a couple of holdings there, so he has the same amount of power that the other do.

Shou Lung
An Empire greater them Mulhorand in it's haydays, it is divided in 14 provinces.

T'u Lung
Divided in 6 provinces and 28 townships.

Tabot
A much more powerful version of Tibet.

The Plain of horses
A great plane inhabited by Tribes, resembles mongolia


The Norther Wastes
A Diverse region with three different nations in it. South of the Land of snow deamons (Siberia on earth)

The Malatra (Jungle lands)
Divided in three nations.

The Island Kingdoms
Relativly new kingdoms, in the south.

Koryo
A peninsula south of Shou Lung

Kozakura
Also a nation of islands.

Wa
Another Nation of islands, that has known oeace fort a long time and developped other unterests then military alone.


Information from the Kara Tur boxed set.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2003)

William, I'll try and ask, but, I've got no clue whether or not Morrus would OK it.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 30, 2003)

*THE IR: CHOICES*

*I posted some of this in the main thread.*


I spoke with Edena this afternoon.  He tried to start his computer, a G-4 Macintosh, this morning and it would not start.  So, he is unable to come to the EN Boards and respond to your posts.  (He was looking forward to this, as he is feeling much better.  He said he is very impressed by the quality of the posts in the IR and by the players.)  He wishes he could come to the boards and respond to your posts.

Edena told me that he will try to purchase a G-5 Macintosh, which should be out on the market in a few months.  

We need to stop posting here and go to the IR: OOC thread where I will relate the rest of what he said to me. 

The IR:  Choices

Edena said that we have a decision to make.  He will likely be away from the EN Boards for sometime.  When I spoke with him today, he asked me to tell you how sorry he is that he will not be able to continue as moderator.  He enjoyed the IR and hopes that you have enjoyed it as well.   (I know I have.  I think the IR has attracted some of the best players at EN World in its various incarnations.)   

We can continue the IR with another moderator.  This is no easy task.  To truly do the IR and its players justice, would likely take about three hours every day.  So, there would be a great deal of work for a dedicated moderator.

So, we have choices.  

One, we could continue the IR with another moderator.  This is no easy task, even if the work was divided between  two people.

Two, we could freeze the IR as it now stands and wait until Edena can go online again.   This will likely not be for several months.  

Three, we could end the IR and Edena could start another IR after he gets a new computer and can come back to the boards.  

None of these choices are easy.  I think there needs to be STRONG concensus on a decision.  So, I will try to moderate this online discussion.   

Regardless of what decision we make as a group, I have enjoyed this IR.  Because of this IR and the 3rd IR, I have meet people on line whom I might not have met otherwise.  I think we should all thank Edena for his hard work and for creating the IR.    He hopes to be online in a few months with a new computer.  Additionally, he will try to attend Gen Con and would like to have an IR gathering during the convention.   (I meet Black Omega from the 3rd IR last year at Gen Con during the EN World gathering.  It is always nice to meet someone from the boards.)

So post here, and let me know what you think.  I will be back in a few hours to start reading  your responses.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

I say either we end it or wait for Edena I would take it on, but I am no Faerun master, though I am equally devious


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 30, 2003)

So the Red Death infected Edena's PC? I blame TFO! It's all his fault! 

More seriously, I'm very sad about what happened cause I was really enjoying the game and the players. 

My vote is to wait for him. When he'll come back (is his PC beyond repair?), he'll decide if he wants to go on or start again from scratch. I'll be here waiting, because dragons can wait.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi, Lichtenhart, Tokiwong:

It sounds as if his PC is beyond repair.  I will wait to speak on the issue until others do so.   



> Lichtenhart wrote:   So the Red Death infected Edena's PC? I blame TFO! It's all his fault!




LOL!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey everyone, let's give some thanx to Barendd Nobeard,

He offered to host our little map, and even better, he's set it up on a nice little webpage. Check it out, and thank him if you have a moment.

Thanx thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?postid=806923#post806923

His Webpage for the IR maps: http://www.wayson.net/games/ir/index.html

The (6 Meg) Bmp:
http://www.wayson.net/games/ir/IR.bmp

The (1 Meg) Jpg:
http://www.wayson.net/games/ir/IR.jpg


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2003)

Well, I'd prefer it that we stop. I don't think that it would ever be the same without Edena.

If someone wants to have an 'impromptu' IR, that's fine with me. If nobody else offers, despite having really failed last-time, I'm willing to try for an IR in a homebrew world of my own creation. One created specifically for an IR, and one where I go for free-form. If I do this, I can have a map prepared in roughly 3 days, and a list of powers in about the same.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

I vote for a freeze until Edena's back online, and I can wait just about any length of time for a game this good. 

But if the majority says otherwise I'll go with it.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 31, 2003)

Okay, let's all make sure to go over to the Meta Forum to thank Barenndd Nobeard.  (I have gamed with him, and he is a very good role player.)

I will wait until more people show up before I add my comments to the debate.   Regardless of your decision, I must say that I have had a lot of fun and that this is a wonderful group of gamers.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

First of all, I must say that this game is the best I've ever been in, and that includes PnP games too! The players are great and the roleplaying is even better. William, Please Tell edena, that I thank her very much for a game of this magnitude!

As for a choice, I don't really know, a couple of days back I ould've chosen that another playre goes on with that, but I don't think it would be the same without Edena. But if it takes several months, that's very and maybe too long, because the game is SO fun. So My choice is that we choose another moderator that either continues this IR or starts a new one. When Edena gets back well see if we want to begin anew with an IR or not.

If there's any chance he'll comes back within one moth, I say we wait.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 31, 2003)

The 4th IR without Edena wouldn't be a real 4th IR =]. So I also choose for freezing the game until Edena returns, which he will at some point. 

Cream, if you'd start a new IR, I'd love to be part of it. It is sad the IRR didn't really work out the way you planned, but a freeform IR sounds more viable than one covered with rules. 

Tim, IR's are really great stuff, I had the same experience with the third as you are having now. Enjoy it =].


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 31, 2003)

Freeze Votes = Freeze Votes +1 

Wouldn't be an IR without the constant craziness that Edena brings to it.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 31, 2003)

I vote for freeze too.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 31, 2003)

_Bugbear grabs the remote control and hits pause..._

I'm with the Freeze Crowd.

Besides, this might give edena a chance to whip up a workible rules set.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Okay, I wasn't really awake when I wrote that post so let me rephrase it (I've changed my opnion a bit too)

I vote For freezing The 4th IR, but meanwhile starting up another IR, run by someone else. When Edena comes back. We can continue to run both, if that is possible. Otherwise we still had a fun time during the months that Edena was away.

I for myself would not feel up to the task of DM-ing such a game. But if nobody else does it and there is some interest, I will try it, although at a much slower rate, as I am not so stubborn as Edena is, and have a lesser grasp of the realms.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Some random ideas for another IR.

The gnomes have managed to let Lantan explode, it has sunk which has created huge tidal wave that Engulfed much os the island nations and theSouth western part of Fearun. As a result The Calimshan Djinn have been freed too.

The Gnomes have found a way into space and have began colonizing selune. Sories of all untold riches are being spread through Fearun. And then ther is talk of Pirates from the tears.

The Gnomes have found way to clone themselves and have now settled by the billions on Maztica.

And I might think of some more, I just hope we do continue with AN IR.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

*Votes are in!*

Votes for now. (People with two coices have votes for both choices)

Freeze the current IR go on when edena get's back: IIIIIIIIII = 10 Votes
End the current IR, start another when Edena get's back: IIII = 4 Votes
Continue this IR with another moderator: 0 Votes

Also, people that have shown interest in another IR game while waiting for Edena: IIIIII = 6 Votes


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 31, 2003)

I could put a hold on my other games exept Nocturnum and go fulltime on an Faerun IR... Allthough I'd have to think about that...


> So the Red Death infected Edena's PC? I blame TFO! It's all his fault!



And I believed it was common knowledge that I am the very incarnation of Evil.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 31, 2003)

My first reaction on reading WRs post about this was relief. I had a sneaking suspicion something bad had happened to Edena, that his health had taken a turn for the worse. A computer,well it sucks for him to loose all that money and internetting, but otoh...
-
The IR can never be as good without Edena. Sure there are plenty of talented DMs and players here, but nobody seems to think they can fill his shoes, I know I couldn't. Some of you could take over the game and do a great job at it, but few would probably have the same degree of dedication towards the game, the stamina and stubbornness to keep it up, I wouldn't but you might. Of course, I know most of you on a pretty superficial level, so my perspective is rather limited.
 I think it would be possible to start a new, good, IR. It would probably be a lot of fun, but it's a heavy burden for a DM to carry, even if it would be fun. And it will not always be fun, even Edena's IRs were not always fun, for him or the players. It takes a lot of dedication to take a game of such nature as an IR to its natural conclusion, trough the good times and the bad. A word of warning, redundant, I'm sure you all know it. If anyone of you still think they can make an IR work, that's wonderful and I wish you the best of luck. It'd be really interesting to read. Perhaps I'd even play, if you'd let me .


My vote.
* Put the game on hold until Edena can come back and DM again.
* Start a new game in the interrim (if we can find a DM).



> And I believed it was common knowledge that I am the very incarnation of Evil.




And yet I am far more hated than you.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

We allready have 5 players who are interested and support an interrim IR. I think that is enough. The trick now is that we'll have to choose a DM.

I will run myself but will let you know that I am not suited for running it like edena did. I am very enthousiastic for the IR and will put a lot of work in it. The thing with me is though, that as soonas I get the feeling what I'm doing is an obligation, I'll slowly do less and less. With the IR this will take a long time to happen so If nobody else is gonna do it, and you trust me enough to let me do it I will.

People that have said they could DM an Interrim IR.

Creamsteak
Timothy
TFO (Thinking of it.)

Furthermore I would ask if William candidates himself. I really believe he would be up to that task, and I'm not the only one.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 31, 2003)

> And yet I am far more hated than you.



That proves that I'm more sneaky then you 

And Timothy with all due respect but you don't even know near enough to play an IR considering d&d rules and settings.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

That's why I said it would go slow, because I would have to look up the rules on a lot of matters. But I am only running one if nobody else will and some players do want to play.

You don't HAVE to play though.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh, and I wouldn't call sending hordes of dragons to earth very sneaky. You will get that bill presented to you one day.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 31, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> That proves that I'm more sneaky then you
> *




Well, you certainly seem to be less of a threat. 



> And Timothy with all due respect but you don't even know near enough to play an IR considering d&d rules and settings.




That was unnecessary. Timothy has written some excellent posts in the IR. Even if he might have lacking knowledge about the settings that hardly matters since the setting will be changed beyond recognition pretty swiftly. Rules-knowledge matters even less since the IR hardly uses DnD rules except as optional flavor text. He seems to be as good a role player as anyone else in the IR and that is what really matters.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 31, 2003)

I'll have to talk to Creamsteak about this but if he agrees, I wouldn't mind Co-DMing the interrim-IR with him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 1, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I'll have to talk to Creamsteak about this but if he agrees, I wouldn't mind Co-DMing the interrim-IR with him. *



??? Well, I guess I'll just have to wait and find out what he's talking about, won't I?


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 1, 2003)

I thought I would give people a chance to vote before I cast my vote.  So,  here are my thoughts.

I don't think an IR without Edena would be the same.

So, I vote for either choice 2 or choice 3.  If Edena wishes to continue where we were, great.  If he wishes to start over, with some more rules, that is great as well.  I have to respect his wishes.  I tend to lean towards 3 if only because it will give Edena a chance for a fresh start.  (Some of the actions that occured so far may or may not be possible in any rules Edena may create when he returns.) In some ways, this situation resembles what happened in the aborted thread before the 3rd IR.  (The thread ended because of server problems at EN World. Hmm,  they seemed to have found someway to keep the Red Death away from the computers here.)

Mind you, there were a lot of elements in the aborted thread that were carried over to the 3rd IR.  So, whatever Edena wishes to do, I shall support.   (I see a lot of merit in arguments for choices 2 and 3. I think it may be easier for Edena to start over again with a new rule set.  Certain things might be hard to explain in the existing 4th IR under any rules Edena may create.)

creamsteak, I think Sollir was offering to help co-DM your game.

Creamsteak, maybe tell us a little more about your game.  I think it might give us a chance to keep the group together.  (I have no idea how long it will be until Edena comes back.)  

When I hear from Edena again, I will give your regards to him.  I thought I should say again that he thinks this is a wonderful group of players.  I think he will be pleased to know how much everyone has enjoyed the IR so far.

TFO, I think Timothy has played well as the IR has been pretty free form.  Remember, no need to argue here.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 1, 2003)

Okay, I think these are all the votes for now. 10 votes for freezing the game, 4 for ending it and 0 for continueing with another moderator.

Also 6 people so far have expressed they would be interested in an Interrim IR. 4 people so far can DM it.

Based on this result, I would say to get an interrim IR going and let endena decide what he wants to do with the 4th IR when he comes back. (Let's just hope that that will be soon)

Could everyone that wishes to play in or dm an interrim IR and that haven't said anything allready say something now? Thanks.

Also, Thanx, Serpenteye and William.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 1, 2003)

Timothy,

No problem.  I have often found that new players add much to a game.

By the way, Edena is male.  One of his characters, Edena of Neith, is male as well.  (I believe the name is based on the Germanic languages.  In Old High German and Old Norse, many male names end in a.  Froda, which became Frodo in the LoTR, is mentioned in either German or Norse mythology.)  Don't feel bad, a lot of people make this mistake.

Overall, I am for letting Edena do what he wants.  It just might be easier for him to start over.  (Heaven only knows what was on his computer.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I didn't say anything about an 'interim' IR for two reasons:
1) I don't want Creamsteak or others to feel committed to do it, only because we want to play. It would be great of course, but I want the eventual Moderator to decide calmly and rationally, 'cause being involved in an IR requires a huge lot of time.
2) I don't want the eventual Moderator to feel like his IR is not 'the real thing', that everyone will drop his game, no matter the passion he put in it, as soon as Edena show up. I deeply respect and admire Edena, but I think that if someone else wants to try, he should be given the same possibilities and the same respect we would give to Edena.
If you can show me I don't have to worry about neither of this problems, I'll play more then gladly.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 1, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Timothy,
> 
> No problem.  I have often found that new players add much to a game.
> 
> By the way, Edena is male.*




Thanks, and I know edena is  a male, but I just got this picture in my head that he is a women, I know iyt ain't true, but I automaticly type she when referring to him. I usually correct it, this one just slipped my attantion.

Lichtenhart. I myself wopuld do it, because I just like the IR as a whole. and I am prepared to give it the time it needs because I like it so much and I know the others do as well.

Your second point id indeed a point of interest. Maybe whoever takes it on should not try to exactly copy what edena did, but build his own methods, based on the same idea.

I, myself, would proabarly choose Gnomes on the moon or the Gnomes cloning themselves as base idea, and let everyone gain control of nations to act on any situation that arises. I will probably counter the PL's that Edena made,and think of PL's on Selune or in other places myself. I would make great care to actually know what I am talking about before I write something down. I cannot speak for the other though.
I think everybody that joines the 'interrim' IR should continue with that one even after edena is back, or decide together, with the DM that they will stop or freeze it.


----------



## Bugbear (Apr 1, 2003)

*A Poll*

William Ronald posted a Poll on my IR Fourm.

So if you have an opinion about this stop over and vote. Otherwise WR is gonna feel really silly with only two votes on his poll.

Note: This is an EZBoard, so expect a few Pop-ups (like one per page). A pop-up blocker of some sort helps. And you need to regester to post.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 1, 2003)

Hmm, I don't think a poll is really neccesairy, Some sort of poll has allready been done in this thread. The result s are up above, but I'll repost them. I think it is best if we stay in this thread, so as much people as possible will stick around.



> Votes for now. (People with two coices have votes for both choices)
> 
> Freeze the current IR go on when edena get's back: IIIIIIIIII = 10 Votes
> End the current IR, start another when Edena get's back: IIII = 4 Votes
> ...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2003)

I think we have complete concensus as far as stopping is concerned. I think we all agree, at least marginally, that there's no reason why we should shift DMs and continue. I'm sure we'd all be willing to continue when Edena gets back...

Now, I ask you this plainly, would another IR with me at the head be fun? I'd rather run it free-form (except I would have PL, and some way to 'advance' your nation, but that's it, and there would be no 'magic revolution'.), and I'd rather create the world specifically for an IR (preventing the 'hey, they'd never do that!' portion of using an established world).

Sollir offered to 'help', but he still hasn't explained to me what exactly this means. I do know that I wouldn't care any bit for 'emails', as they tend to get lost in my head, but if we keep everything on the boards that would be solid.

Would this be fun?
Would you all participate?
Is this a suitable 'Interim' (sorry, not familiar with that word, it's not in my vocabulary)?

I could 'compose' the map and lists relatively swiftly. It would be an "industrial Revolution" of a 'particular and isolated' continent, rather than an entire world.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 2, 2003)

Creamsteak, I think I would enjoy playing in an IR run by you.  I rather liked what I read of the Rokugan IR.


It might be some time before Edena is back, so I think this would be a fun way to keep our group together.  He might want to continue where we were or start over with a recruiting thread.  (I was a little surprised how rapidly this IR came together.)

So, count me in.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 2, 2003)

Count me in as well, although I would like an IR in fearun better, a world that nobody knows off before the carnage begins is my second option. Although I think it would be a very painstaking task to develop such a world in the detail that is neccesairy for a Good IR.

I agree that it should be done on the boards, not through e-mail. and hope you start soon. 

My own offer on DM-ing is still up to, and that would include Fearun and possibly the other continents, but no other settings.
The base idea I have now is to create my own idea of realmspace. (discarding any information that is found in the spelljammer campaign setting) and then let the gnomes find a way to colonize it.

Iterrim means 'In between' basicly, and I think we should use a better word when we get to describing the IR. Maybe explain a bit more about your ideas, and/or make a seperate thread/poll where ideas can be discussed.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> Now, I ask you this plainly, would another IR with me at the head be fun?
> Would this be fun?
> Would you all participate?
> *




I think it could be fun, the Rokugan IR was fun. I just hope you are able and willing to take the time that will be required in DMing the game and keeping it at a reasonable speed. I have no doubt you have the ability to run an IR, but the question is; Do you want to do it enough to commit to it?

I wouldn't be opposed to participating but I'm still not sure wether I'd want to. It depends on wether I can create a good new concept for a faction, I'm too locked into the God Emperor archetype and don't want to play that yet again.

_______

Timothy, I know nothing of your ability to DM an IR. But if you honestly think that you could, that you really have what it takes to do that, I'm all for it.

I still don't know wether I'd play, that does not primarily depend on the DM.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2003)

hmmmm.. well I need something else to keep me from being totally bored outa my gord.... so count me in if this new IR is gonna be a go.... I might need a little help understanding how it works... but I'm sure someone will be willing to help me out


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2003)

Darn it!

Okay, for the last couple months, I have had next to nil net connection.  Hence, the lack of my posting lately.

However, William was kind enough to email me about this.  I don't know if I got back to you, but thanks for the pointer, Ronald - I knew to look for this thread when I got my net connection back.

I haven't had time to read through this thread, and I probably will have to read it over the next few days... so could someone post a quick summary of what's happened thus far?  I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 4, 2003)

Welcome back GnomeWorks!

Any chance that your internet action can access Mirc?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 4, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Welcome back GnomeWorks!*




Thanks, Sollir!  I see that you're back, as well... I noticed that around the time my connection went to heck, your appearances were scarce around here...



> *Any chance that your internet action can access Mirc?   *




 
Just went and checked: nope, can't get to it...


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi, Gnomeworks:

Here are some threads for you to check out.  

(4th IR) What does your character write?  

The 4th IR  (Thread 2) 
(4th IR) Year 1 (thread 1) 

I am uncertain when Edena will want to do when he comes back.  However, I think he would like to have you in the IR when it either restarts or begins over again. (If Edena has a bunch of new players and new rules to work with, it might be best to start over.)  You were an important part of the 3rd IR.

Creamsteak, tell us more about your IR.


----------



## Timothy (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey guys!

I just had a week full of exams, and while 2 of them went well (I got a 9 out od 10 for english) The last 2 didn't go too well. I am very tired, and haven't had a good night sleep in 8 days now. I have extra time on my hands, as I have cancelled anything that I had to do, but sitting behind my computer gives me a headache. I hope it will be better soon.

Creamsteak, Still count me into your IR. I would like to know more about it, and even help you plan it, if I feel better.

I'll check back soon and hope my headache goed away.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi, everyone.

I spoke with Edena.  He is doing well, but thinks it will be sometime before he will have a computer and be back on the boards.

Edena asked me to tell everyone thanks for the support of having him run an IR.  He is glad that everyone has enjoyed the IR.

Creamsteak, Edena said to thank you for contacting Barendd Nobeard to host Serpenteye's map.  He had no idea that you had done so, and was pleased to hear about it.

Gnomeworks, Edena was glad to hear that your computer problems are resolved.  I think he would like to have you in the IR when he comes back.

Creamsteak, I am still waiting to hear more about your IR.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 6, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *I spoke with Edena.  He is doing well, but thinks it will be sometime before he will have a computer and be back on the boards.*




That's good to hear, one way. We'll be awaiting his return =]



> *Edena asked me to tell everyone thanks for the support of having him run an IR.  He is glad that everyone has enjoyed the IR.*




I can only speak for myself, but it was indeed enjoyable. No prob for the support.



> *
> Creamsteak, I am still waiting to hear more about your IR. *[




Don't we all? =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2003)

Give me a couple days yet, I need a few more in order to break-down some current events.

Will see what I can put together as soon as I get the time.


----------

